# 2015-2016 Iowa Thread



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

here is the one I'm after. I have a dozen cameras spread out across the county and so far he is the only one I've found that seems old enough to hunt. Maybe I've picked poor camera locations but the population sure seems to be hurting as well as the mature age structure.

On a more positive note I have seen more pheasants and quail this year than in the last 5 years combined


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Great deer!! This is the one I would love to shoot.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Those are some serious brow tines he should be easy to identify lol


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

Tagged! Non-resident heading to hunt a friend's farm in Zone 4 for the first time!!


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Tagged for later. Haven't had time to put cams out yet but hoping to finish the job on a buck that got away last year if he's still around


----------



## briguy-ia (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm in as well. Photos to come if the cams pick anything special or when I put a tag one.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Couple of nice bucks fellas!


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

It's that time of year!!!! I'm pulling my first set of cards this week at my close pieces of property. Then next week going down to my leases to see what we have cracking!!!!


----------



## jdslyr (Jan 27, 2005)

Liv4Rut said:


> Great deer!! This is the one I would love to shoot.
> View attachment 2563074


Good luck Michael ! that bruisers in serious trouble!


----------



## Aboss014 (Feb 7, 2014)

Liv4Rut said:


> Great deer!! This is the one I would love to shoot.
> View attachment 2563074


Brows for dayssssss! Get him!


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

Heres one I would love to kill, heavy an stickers.... In a small small draw, next check im adding 2 cameras to the farm and waiting another 3 weeks before checking.. Time will tell if he sticks around.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

couple new fellas back from last year figured last year they were both 3. I'll see if I can find their picture from last year they were both in the same spot in the same picture, they must be real good friends lol

Here's a cool up and comer that will be easy to identify for the next couple years if he can pull a Houdini in December


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

*target buck*

Here is the guy I will be chasing if he ever shows back up. After the first part of July he has been AWOL. Hopefully he is stuffing himself with beans and will be back and show off his new growth soon.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

4IDARCHER said:


> Here is the guy I will be chasing if he ever shows back up. After the first part of July he has been AWOL. Hopefully he is stuffing himself with beans and will be back and show off his new growth soon.


He looks good he defiantly Iooks beefy


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Just got some cameras out last week. Kicked up a nice 140ish-150ish 8 on the way In to a spot and seen a basket out in the same field. I will check them next week to make sure there facing where they should. On a sad note I lost some ground this year but will hopefully gain some new stuff here soon.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

4IDARCHER said:


> Here is the guy I will be chasing if he ever shows back up. After the first part of July he has been AWOL. Hopefully he is stuffing himself with beans and will be back and show off his new growth soon.


No mistaking that dude with a split ear. Hope you can lay eyes on him soon.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

You guys are killing me! Bought my first point for Iowa this year, so got a few years of drooling over your pics before I draw. Keep'em coming! Can't wait to see the "hero shots" to go along with the trail cam pics!


----------



## lungpuncher1 (Jul 2, 2010)

What do you Iowa guys think as far as what zone to start applying for when I get my 3rd point next year? 

I'm leaning to zone 4 hoping it's less busy and I can get drawn with 3 points but it seems like public land is more abundant in zone 5. 

Any insight? Not looking for a place to hunt just an idea of what zones.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Honestly, both zones will have quality deer. 5 seems to be most popular, but we all know there's big deer in 4 as well. You can look up how many booners have come from each county... Keep in mind a lot of guys don't enter their bucks.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh yeah. Hey everybody. No trail cams out yet this year. But this buck has been pretty regular the last 2 years. He shows up around late September and sticks around through the rut. It'll be interesting to see how he's changed this year. Here's the last 2 years.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Cool set of brows on that buck


----------



## Schroeder 188 (May 11, 2007)

here is pretty good one, not real wide.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I hate all of you.....


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Schroeder 188 said:


> here is pretty good one, not real wide.
> View attachment 2575545
> View attachment 2575553


That's a pretty picture I'd need to frame it


----------



## Schroeder 188 (May 11, 2007)

lungpuncher1 said:


> What do you Iowa guys think as far as what zone to start applying for when I get my 3rd point next year?
> 
> I'm leaning to zone 4 hoping it's less busy and I can get drawn with 3 points but it seems like public land is more abundant in zone 5.
> 
> Any insight? Not looking for a place to hunt just an idea of what zones.


 Good luck with that, many did not get drawn with three points in Zone 4 this past year. I would go zone 5 all day.


----------



## Schroeder 188 (May 11, 2007)

rut hunt said:


> That's a pretty picture I'd need to frame it


Yep I agree other than the der is taking a piss in the photo....lol


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Let me ask you IA guys a question. When they reduced antlerless tags in some areas, do you think it put more pressure on the young bucks/bucks in general? In other words, do you think there will be fewer bucks to hunt this year due to more buck harvest last year?


----------



## lungpuncher1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Schroeder 188 said:


> Good luck with that, many did not get drawn with three points in Zone 4 this past year. I would go zone 5 all day.


Key word was START applying.... There's plenty of people that have gotten zone 4 with 3 points going into it though.


----------



## lungpuncher1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Schroeder 188 said:


> Good luck with that, many did not get drawn with three points in Zone 4 this past year. I would go zone 5 all day.


You think zone 5 has better hunting or just more public land? Or both?


----------



## ccole036 (Dec 12, 2012)

Here's my two fellas I'm after. After going through other pictures I am relived I don't see either of them on anyone else's cam. Lol whew. Northeast Iowa brutes. I have pics of both these last year. The second deer I have pics of 2 years ago. My stand is about 40 yds away from this area. Deer season needs to be here NOW!!!!!


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Mallardbreath said:


> Let me ask you IA guys a question. When they reduced antlerless tags in some areas, do you think it put more pressure on the young bucks/bucks in general? In other words, do you think there will be fewer bucks to hunt this year due to more buck harvest last year?


There are still some decent ones out there, such as some that people have posted here. But dont think Iowa is what it was or what tv made it out to be. Overharvesting and ehd killed us here and now were paying the price of a lot less deer and not near the harvest numbers. Yet farmers tell me theres too many still...


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> I hate all of you.....


Don't be like that, man:nyah: You can move back anytime.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

A new one showed up.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

wbates said:


> There are still some decent ones out there, such as some that people have posted here. But dont think Iowa is what it was or what tv made it out to be. Overharvesting and ehd killed us here and now were paying the price of a lot less deer and not near the harvest numbers. Yet farmers tell me theres too many still...


This is the truth, ehd killed half our deer between 2012/2013 and hunter harvested just as many as usual that's how you devestate a population quickly


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

He came back for a visit, he seems to be pretty much done growing


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

here is some better pictures


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## COssman14 (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

COssman14 said:


>


I think the buck I posted above and yours could be brothers. Both have one brow larger than the other and both have a non typical point on each side of both brows that is very unique and extremely similar.. That is crazy!! Great buck!!

Here is a pic of him before he got big that shows the non typical points I'm talking of.


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

j-daddy said:


> i hate all of you.....


lmfao


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

Schroeder 188 said:


> here is pretty good one, not real wide.
> View attachment 2575545
> View attachment 2575553


Lol he's trying to tell you something: "this is what I think of your camera, you ain't getting me!!"


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

I think I'm going to retire in Iowa.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like it's time to put out cameras. I try to hold off because I hate the long wait after you get a picture of a goodun.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Put the cameras all out today. Now the wait until Labor Day for the first pull.


----------



## Schroeder 188 (May 11, 2007)

lungpuncher1 said:


> You think zone 5 has better hunting or just more public land? Or both?


I think 5 is better all around quality of bucks, 4 is good and I hunt in 4 & 5, but I would rank zone 5 overall better than Zone 4.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

If any of you guys get a chance, check out atmoutdoors.com. We are a group of guys (college aged kids) that are attempting to get a TV show going. We are out of the Fort Dodge area and will be doing most of our hunting around here. We've got some pretty good backing so far but we could always use more. We are putting together DVDs as well as we have t shirts and hats on our site. Feel free to like us on Facebook and follow us on Instagram. &#55357;&#56841; 
Happy scouting and hunting and Get Excited.


----------



## briguy-ia (Nov 19, 2013)

I think this guy is on my hit list. His name is Curly. There's a bigger one around my place, but I haven't had him show up on camera lately.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Got a couple decent ones on camera. But not much outside these two.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Travisvdv (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Beautiful buck Travis the velvet is really tightening down won't be much longer before start seeing bone.


On a side note I did see my first hard antler the other day. A dinky little buck all of his tips were white the rest of the antler were still velvet


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

feels a little bit like fall outside today....:wink:


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Boilers said:


> feels a little bit like fall outside today....:wink:


54° and a drizzle I thought it was November


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

break out the camo its time


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Not running cameras this year because they seem to walk away. 

Drove around last two nights to see what's going on. There are a lot of deer around this year. Saw lots of fawns with spots still. Several twins and even one set of triplets. Saw over 10 to 15 different bucks. Two 110-120" 8 and one 140-150" ten. 

Should be a fun season.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Date/time/etc on the camera is off. This is from about 2 weeks ago
It's an old D40 that just will not die! 7 years old and still taking pics.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Same deer
I run cameras all year, not a single shooter buck.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

maxx98 said:


> Not running cameras this year because they seem to walk away.
> 
> Drove around last two nights to see what's going on. There are a lot of deer around this year. Saw lots of fawns with spots still. Several twins and even one set of triplets. Saw over 10 to 15 different bucks. Two 110-120" 8 and one 140-150" ten.
> 
> Should be a fun season.


I'm not seeing near the deer in my area this year as I have in the past. The fields I have seen deer in year after year rarely have any in them. Not sure if this is due to the unusually wet summer and the abundance of green food all over or what. Still getting lots of trail cam pics on my property but in the past I had deer coming out to my clover field almost every evening, not unusual to see a dozen deer out there feeding close to sunset, but this year I'm rarely seeing deer out there.

Hopefully this will change when things dry up and my food plots become more attractive.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

it'd be a heck of alot easier to wait for the season to open if it didn't feel like deer season in august


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

found one through the spotting scope last night in the middle of nowhere if you zoom and little imagination he's about a 145" 10 point.

Here is my camoflauge and cover scent from where I spotted him


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm leaving at the end of the week to move back to Iowa "again"... I'm pumped. I'm from KY, born & raised, have lived in a lot of states over the years and Iowa is the only place that ever felt like home to me... I can't wait to get back, be with old friends again and just enjoying the place I think so highly of.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Have seen a couple pics from buddies in hard horn already. We got this pic over the weekend. The bad thing is he was being chased by dogs.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

J-Daddy said:


> I'm leaving at the end of the week to move back to Iowa "again"... I'm pumped. I'm from KY, born & raised, have lived in a lot of states over the years and Iowa is the only place that ever felt like home to me... I can't wait to get back, be with old friends again and just enjoying the place I think so highly of.


Did you go to school here? Did you used to post on Iowaoutdoors a lot? 

Welcome back.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

maxx98 said:


> Did you go to school here? Did you used to post on Iowaoutdoors a lot?
> 
> Welcome back.


No & No... I lived in Iowa from 2007-2012 then moved because of work stuff.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> I'm leaving at the end of the week to move back to Iowa "again"... I'm pumped. I'm from KY, born & raised, have lived in a lot of states over the years and Iowa is the only place that ever felt like home to me... I can't wait to get back, be with old friends again and just enjoying the place I think so highly of.


Welcome back J, where you moving to?


----------



## jthurs (Dec 1, 2012)

That is a giant, hope you put an arrow in him!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

BCU_Archer said:


> Welcome back J, where you moving to?


Back up to the old stomping grounds Tiggie... We will have to get together soon.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> Back up to the old stomping grounds Tiggie... We will have to get together soon.


the city with no lakes? Sounds good brother. Are you going to miss the season this year for residency?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

BCU_Archer said:


> the city with no lakes? Sounds good brother. Are you going to miss the season this year for residency?


Yeah that place, at least for now... Got some job interviews in the land of giant WalMart bucks next week, lol. Not sure on the hunting part right now.. Hopefully I can find a loop hole, lol.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

J-Daddy said:


> Yeah that place, at least for now... Got some job interviews in the land of giant WalMart bucks next week, lol. Not sure on the hunting part right now.. Hopefully I can find a loop hole, lol.


I think it's 90 days so you might be able to do the late half of bow/ late muzzy. 
Last year there was alot of big deer taken around lake view which is north of your Walmart buck


----------



## evanson (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

rut hunt said:


> I think it's 90 days so you might be able to do the late half of bow/ late muzzy.
> Last year there was alot of big deer taken around lake view which is north of your Walmart buck


Yeah I know Lake View well, used to hunt there all the time... Friend of mine owns land over there.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

I think one of the top 5 shot gun typicals at deer classic this year came from lake view. Surprising its so flat and full of corn you wouldn't expect it to be whitetail paradise


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

rut hunt said:


> I think one of the top 5 shot gun typicals at deer classic this year came from lake view. Surprising its so flat and full of corn you wouldn't expect it to be whitetail paradise


There's big deer around, just not many of them... Last year I hunted there was 2012 and I missed a typical there that year that would have pushed 190"... One of the largest deer I've ever seen on the hoof.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

J-Daddy said:


> There's big deer around, just not many of them... Last year I hunted there was 2012 and I missed a typical there that year that would have pushed 190"... One of the largest deer I've ever seen on the hoof.


My theory was that they missed out on the lovely ehd. I think the big typical from there was 195 and some change


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah EHD never seems to slam the northern part of the state as bad as it does the southern half... I have a couple hundred acres I hunt down in Logan, IA and that place has been pounded by EHD.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Good luck on the job hunt, Jason. Welcome back!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Brian811 said:


> Good luck on the job hunt, Jason. Welcome back!


Thanks man... Yeah hopefully the job hunt goes good


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

First one without velvet all found my first rub of the year. Only 2 bucks were hard horn


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Joining in this thread. Closing on a house in SW Iowa in the next couple weeks, and acquired around 1100 acres of land to hunt. Will be moving to the house around Nov 1. Will not be able to hunt this year because of residency timing, which is fine. I will run a bunch of cameras on the property through the fall/winter, and see what is around for next year. Excited to make the move to IA!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

d3ue3ce said:


> Joining in this thread. Closing on a house in SW Iowa in the next couple weeks, and acquired around 1100 acres of land to hunt. Will be moving to the house around Nov 1. Will not be able to hunt this year because of residency timing, which is fine. I will run a bunch of cameras on the property through the fall/winter, and see what is around for next year. Excited to make the move to IA!


Careful with cameras during the shotgun season seems them pumpkins and particularly sticky fingers. 
Where did you move to in sw iowa


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

rut hunt said:


> Careful with cameras during the shotgun season seems them pumpkins and particularly sticky fingers.
> Where did you move to in sw iowa


Thanks. The cams will be locked, and on private property. Surrounded by a large piece of private as well, and will be constantly patrolled, as the neighbor hates tresspassers, and doesnt let anyone on his property to hunt. Bought the house in Corning, and the property is about an hr north.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

It's a great hunting area


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

Velvet has peeled!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

That's a dandy!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Brian811 said:


> That's a dandy!


Brian show me some pics man!!! I know you got a Boner or two tied up.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

J-Daddy said:


> Brian show me some pics man!!! I know you got a Boner or two tied up.


Holy cow, I thought this was a family friendly site, lol!!:darkbeer:


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

escout402 said:


> Holy cow, I thought this was a family friendly site, lol!!:darkbeer:


LOL... Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> Brian show me some pics man!!! I know you got a Boner or two tied up.


Think you left out an "o", or maybe not (lol).


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

GOBLE4ME said:


> Think you left out an "o", or maybe not (lol).


Hey I was trying to flirt!!!!! Lol
Yeah maybe I did leave out an " o"...


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

J-Daddy said:


> Hey I was trying to flirt!!!!! Lol
> Yeah maybe I did leave out an " o"...


How'd the job hunt go j daddy


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

These get a pass with my compound but will be toting a 50# Longbow with the compound this year. These two are possible Longbow targets.. Odd ball 9 is tempting but I passed on his odd ball 10 brother last year & the shotgunners killed him. Good luck to all this year.


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

d3ue3ce said:


> Joining in this thread. Closing on a house in SW Iowa in the next couple weeks, and acquired around 1100 acres of land to hunt. Will be moving to the house around Nov 1. Will not be able to hunt this year because of residency timing, which is fine. I will run a bunch of cameras on the property through the fall/winter, and see what is around for next year. Excited to make the move to IA!


I could hunt it for you this year, just sayin'


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

rut hunt said:


> How'd the job hunt go j daddy


Still looking man, still looking...


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> Hey I was trying to flirt!!!!! Lol
> Yeah maybe I did leave out an " o"...


Damn, J!! I like you and all but I don't like you that much. LOL


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> Brian show me some pics man!!! I know you got a Boner or two tied up.


Definitely not a booner but I'm sure he's at least 5.5 this year


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Brian811 said:


> Damn, J!! I like you and all but I don't like you that much. LOL


Well ***? I thought we had something special???


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Brian811 said:


> Definitely not a booner but I'm sure he's at least 5.5 this year
> View attachment 2829290


I'd shoot him


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Yea, I'd like to see him step out in front of me this year. Almost had him last year one evening.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> These get a pass with my compound but will be toting a 50# Longbow with the compound this year. These two are possible Longbow targets.. Odd ball 9 is tempting but I passed on his odd ball 10 brother last year & the shotgunners killed him. Good luck to all this year.


I definitely wouldn't hesitate on that oddball 9. He's worth a ride in the back of my truck.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

J-Daddy said:


> Well ***? I thought we had something special???


U cheater I knew you was up to no good. Just had to track you down. And your dirty boy toys here. Brian you should be ashamed messing a taken man. We had a bond


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

blinginpse said:


> U cheater I knew you was up to no good. Just had to track you down. And your dirty boy toys here. Brian you should be ashamed messing a taken man. We had a bond


Bling u know I still love you..


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

I knew it was too good to be true...


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Brian811 said:


> I knew it was too good to be true...


Brian he means nothing to me... Besides as soon as we elect Donald Trump as Pres. he's getting deported back to Mexico anyway.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> Brian he means nothing to me... Besides as soon as we elect Donald Trump as Pres. he's getting deported back to Mexico anyway.


Hell, he should be deported for throwing up images like that anyway. The Donald won't stand for it!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm just happy to know every thread I get on gets derailed and everybody else reads it and just shakes their head.... My work here is done


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

At least you know your purpose in life. Good job


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Brian811 said:


> At least you know your purpose in life. Good job


Yep, it just doesn't pay worth a crap...


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Have a few I'll contribute. No pics of #1 yet but I've seen him! He is a typical 6x6, nearly 0 deductions and pop can bases. Carries mass well along with 15" g2s. He's a once in a lifetime type buck! Well..... maybe more than once since I hunt IOWA! 

This guy is #2 on the list as of now. Nicknamed Jr. because he is nearly a mirror image of my 2012 152" buck. 





















This guy is a very cool up&comer. I believe the date is wrong, I got this picture in Aug 2015. Hoping he stays alive and puts on some mass next year. From past pics he is known to be just 3.5...








Nonetheless I'm looking forward to the season!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

The clock is ticking down 15 more days. Doe tags opened back up today


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm really excited for this year! A year of new beginnings, I have been in education for a long time and I recently took a position in banking, which really was heaven sent. I never knew if I would teach forever and this job allowed me to stay close to home and the farm. The best part is I can now take a good portion of the rut off and FINALLY really hunt! Since moving back home I have put so much work into our family farm. I really think this year is going to be the year that it all pays off. I have only bow hunted for 6 years now, and have been diehard probably the last 4 years or so. Quite a few good bucks running around this fall and finishing up all the prep work with foodplots and hanging stands hopefully coming to an end. Hung a stand last Saturday in a big beautiful oak tree, which happened to have a new scrape open up just under it. Very fun time of year with lots of anticipation, good luck to all this year. I may share some photos later on (sometimes I think it is like a jinx to post photos).


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

skyleralan said:


> I'm really excited for this year! A year of new beginnings, I have been in education for a long time and I recently took a position in banking, which really was heaven sent. I never knew if I would teach forever and this job allowed me to stay close to home and the farm. The best part is I can now take a good portion of the rut off and FINALLY really hunt! Since moving back home I have put so much work into our family farm. I really think this year is going to be the year that it all pays off. I have only bow hunted for 6 years now, and have been diehard probably the last 4 years or so. Quite a few good bucks running around this fall and finishing up all the prep work with foodplots and hanging stands hopefully coming to an end. Hung a stand last Saturday in a big beautiful oak tree, which happened to have a new scrape open up just under it. Very fun time of year with lots of anticipation, good luck to all this year. I may share some photos later on (sometimes I think it is like a jinx to post photos).


Congrats! No place like home ! Where you at in SW Iowa. Im in Harrison County!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Brus said:


> Congrats! No place like home ! Where you at in SW Iowa. Im in Harrison County!


Taylor county, Bedford area.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

With youth season opening, has anyone had/heard of any youth hunters having any success?


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Cool weather and east winds for the opening couple days. That should get some deer in the dirt.

Made a quick check of cameras on a freshly cut cornfield with alot of ear corn on the ground and hardly any pictures they are either going to the standing corn or the acorns


----------



## hoffguy (Sep 13, 2012)

Was glad to see the temps would be down to 60/40 instead of the 85/65 degree temps they were calling for a week ago. Can't wait.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm taking my girlfriend's son out today...we are after a buck in the 150's off of public land.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm giving my buddies little brother one more chance tommorow


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thursday is nearly here!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

jdk81 said:


> Thursday is nearly here!


Think I'm going to try to get it done on the ground for a doe


----------



## Deer-nut (Aug 18, 2014)

This is my buddy Hightower. Let him walk last year and he disappeared from Nov 10th to Feb 1st. Glad to see he made it and is at home for now.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

My top 3 hit list on my Iowa farm.


----------



## buckmaster8501 (Aug 7, 2010)

j-daddy said:


> i hate all of you.....


x2!!!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> My top 3 hit list on my Iowa farm.


Yeah, those are some dandy bucks. Good luck if you're able to hunt this year.


----------



## Lovehunt11 (Sep 26, 2011)

Good luck Acheryxpert, Nice bucks


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Happy opening day my fellow Iowans! My view this morning includes history lecture...


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Had a buddy call 5 minutes after starting time to say he missed one. He's never got one with a bow before and the buck fever was a flowin lol said he barely got the release clipped on


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

rut hunt said:


> Had a buddy call 5 minutes after starting time to say he missed one. He's never got one with a bow before and the buck fever was a flowin lol said he barely got the release clipped on


Too Funny....I can't say anything though, still get that way at times!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

First night out. I hunt a controlled hunt on a private lake. The land owners association makes up the rules. We have to kill two does before we can kill a buck. Probably a good thing because my season may have been over pretty quick. I have seen this guy twice scouting. He is a little smaller than I thought, I was hoping he was a 10 but never got a great look until today. I could have killed this guy several times. My goal is 150 but I still don't officially have a P&Y buck. I think this one would have made it!


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

maxx98 said:


> First night out. I hunt a controlled hunt on a private lake. The land owners association makes up the rules. We have to kill two does before we can kill a buck. Probably a good thing because my season may have been over pretty quick. I have seen this guy twice scouting. He is a little smaller than I thought, I was hoping he was a 10 but never got a great look until today. I could have killed this guy several times. My goal is 150 but I still don't officially have a P&Y buck. I think this one would have made it!


Cool video! a couple nice bucks. What camera are you using? Its clear, and audio is very good


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

d3ue3ce said:


> Cool video! a couple nice bucks. What camera are you using? Its clear, and audio is very good


I am using a Canon G20 with a Rode shotgun mic.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

rut hunt said:


> Had a buddy call 5 minutes after starting time to say he missed one. He's never got one with a bow before and the buck fever was a flowin lol said he barely got the release clipped on


He was able to connect on a little one last night. She was delicious and he was pretty darn proud.
He went to his stand right at 5 like I told him to, 5 minutes later he sent me a picture of the doe walking up then 2 minutes after that a picture of the doe laying dead. Some ppl have all the luck lol


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

A little slow this morning. I tried to hunt a stand that we didn't get to trim yet. Typically you can hunt it without much trimming, not the case this year. With all the rain the trees and vegetation blew up around it. 

Saw one doe a far ways off.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Well looks like I'm gonna miss hunting Iowa again this year!!! I had a family medical emergency to tend to so now I'm back home in KY... At least I have a couple KY deer tags in my pocket, time to make something Bleed.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> Well looks like I'm gonna miss hunting Iowa again this year!!! I had a family medical emergency to tend to so now I'm back home in KY... At least I have a couple KY deer tags in my pocket, time to make something Bleed.


Damn, man! That really sucks. Hope everything will be ok with your family, brother. Take out your frustration on those Ky deer.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Brian811 said:


> Damn, man! That really sucks. Hope everything will be ok with your family, brother. Take out your frustration on those Ky deer.


Everything is OK... My mom fell and broke her shoulder the other day, she's a widow and I'm an only child, so I had to come back down for awhile to help her out some until she gets healed up.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

my buddy got his first buck with a bow tonight. His first deer ever with a bow was last night a small doe.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats to your buddy that is awesome ^^^


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> Well looks like I'm gonna miss hunting Iowa again this year!!! I had a family medical emergency to tend to so now I'm back home in KY... At least I have a couple KY deer tags in my pocket, time to make something Bleed.


Sorry to hear about that J. The bucks in Iowa can rest easy this year, good luck in KY


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

BCU_Archer said:


> Sorry to hear about that J. The bucks in Iowa can rest easy this year, good luck in KY


Thanks bro and keep me updated on your season.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

One Doe down I need to get one more in the bag than I can worry about bucks. 

I ended up shooting her twice. She was quartering away but it didn't seem that bad. I think she moved a little when I released the arrow. Shot placement was about perfect but the arrow deflected off bone and skimmed the one end and came out opposite side up high. 

She only went 10 yards and then laid down. She had her head up for about 5-6 minutes and I started to climb down to put another arrow into her, she was blocked. She heard me move and tried to get up and then she bedded down a few feet forward. This gave me a thirty yard shot, I put it on the right spot. She expired within a few seconds.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

rut hunt said:


> my buddy got his first buck with a bow tonight. His first deer ever with a bow was last night a small doe.


Awesome, congrats.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

the deer were defiantly moving Saturday morning in south central Iowa.. i saw 10 does and 3 bucks. i shot one of the does filling my county doe tag and now will concentrate on a 150 or better. shot was just 23 yards and she didn't go 50 yards.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> Everything is OK... My mom fell and broke her shoulder the other day, she's a widow and I'm an only child, so I had to come back down for awhile to help her out some until she gets healed up.


You're a good son. Glad to hear it's nothing too serious. Good luck down there.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Climbed into the stand tonight for the first time this season. Wasn't set up more then 15 minutes when I shot a mature doe. Got it all on film too


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

While I love being in the guard...I miss not being able to hunt the first weekend. 

I will hit it at least once this weekend and maybe once this week...then off to Wyoming for a cow elk hunt for a week and a half.


----------



## hoffguy (Sep 13, 2012)

Sure wish it would cool down here in Iowa. Hard to kill a deer in 80 degrees and it doesn't look like its gonna cool down much anytime soon.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

It was a fun morning. Took a nice doe.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

http://youtu.be/S5GRVllA0E4


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

hoffguy said:


> Sure wish it would cool down here in Iowa. Hard to kill a deer in 80 degrees and it doesn't look like its gonna cool down much anytime soon.


Yea with these temps its hard for this old man to get in the mood and I would love to see some of these leaves come off as well.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

[video]http://vid974.photobucket.com/albums/ae228/dgblum/IMG_0038_zpsyb0wmspo.mp4[/video]

Nice surprise on the card pull yesterday! Hope he makes a daylight appearance sometime in the next couple of months.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

dgblum said:


> [video]http://vid974.photobucket.com/albums/ae228/dgblum/IMG_0038_zpsyb0wmspo.mp4[/video]
> 
> Nice surprise on the card pull yesterday! Hope he makes a daylight appearance sometime in the next couple of months.


nice one!


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

That is a monster!


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

dgblum said:


> [video]http://vid974.photobucket.com/albums/ae228/dgblum/IMG_0038_zpsyb0wmspo.mp4[/video]
> 
> Nice surprise on the card pull yesterday! Hope he makes a daylight appearance sometime in the next couple of months.


Giant, good luck with him! What model camera is that? The video quality looks great


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

BCU_Archer said:


> Giant, good luck with him! What model camera is that? The video quality looks great


Thanks man. I'm sure he's much smarter than me so I'll need a bunch of luck to have him hanging on my wall.

Camera is the Browning Recon Force. Super impressed after the first card pull. The daytime videos are amazing! Can find them for under $150 too.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/hunt..._SEQ_103867380?WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Browning Recon Force daytime video. Not the big boy but just an example of the video quality. I'm really impressed so far.

[video]http://vid974.photobucket.com/albums/ae228/dgblum/IMG_0108_zpsyvrgnkxn.mp4[/video]


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice buck.....hope you get a chance at him!


----------



## ryantitman6 (Feb 17, 2011)

Cool video!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

jjm1975 said:


> http://youtu.be/S5GRVllA0E4


holy chit that is the biggest gutting knife ever!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

This weekend was really slow. I didn't see a deer in three sits but I wasn't surprised with the weather and wind. 

Friday highs of 56, I am going to take vacation. I will set the bow down Saturday for the early muzzy season. I hope I can put a few does down for the freezer. Besides my first night it has been slow overall so far.


----------



## cmcmahan (Jul 3, 2008)

dgblum said:


> Browning Recon Force daytime video. Not the big boy but just an example of the video quality. I'm really impressed so far.
> 
> [video]http://vid974.photobucket.com/albums/ae228/dgblum/IMG_0108_zpsyvrgnkxn.mp4[/video]


Very nice video!! I can see one of those in my aresenal next year!!


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

dgblum said:


> Browning Recon Force daytime video. Not the big boy but just an example of the video quality. I'm really impressed so far.
> 
> [video]http://vid974.photobucket.com/albums/ae228/dgblum/IMG_0108_zpsyvrgnkxn.mp4[/video]


Awesome I'll have to check them out, my old Bushnells are on their last leg


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

This weekend should be pretty good. I took tomorrow off with the cold front coming through. I hope to kill a doe. I am going to spend the next two weekends chasing them with a muzzy.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

I have to work tomorrow which is my normal day off. Man, that irks me. Normally I don't mind the overtime but come hunting season, I want to be in a tree.


----------



## Airman (Jan 27, 2009)

Saw 3 momma does and 4 fawns this am.


----------



## Bodyd (Sep 20, 2010)

Saw 3 good bucks last night still hanging together. They all seemed to be on a mission though, like they were making a run into some nearby woodlots. Pretty sure they came off their beds close to me just before dark.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Yesterday morning I saw 3 little bucks chasing 2 different does.


----------



## P&Y3times (Dec 11, 2007)

ttt, I'm leaving for Leon the middle of the first week of November, are you guys seeing any activity yet?


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

P&Y3times said:


> ttt, I'm leaving for Leon the middle of the first week of November, are you guys seeing any activity yet?


That should be perfect timing. At this point, the biggest factor is the weather.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

I've seen small bucks starting to poke around at the does, but big buck activity yet.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

dtprice said:


> I've seen small bucks starting to poke around at the does, but big buck activity yet.


I'll second that.
Last weekend when it was cold the little fellas were kicking around the does


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Same. Little baskets dogging the does, no big ones moving yet before dark. Should all change next week with a break in the high temps.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Not the best pic and it's a muzzy kill, so sorry for that, but the bucks are starting to chase does. He was chasing a group of does and I had to yell at him twice to stop him. I would say this week will get good and the following week will be the best. A little earlier than past few years but it time.


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

I just got off my friend who owns the farm I will hunting 11/1-11/14. He says things are slow right now, and not much going on. I am hoping things explode when I am out there!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

This morning I saw a nice 3 YO chasing a doe pretty hard and grunting at her. Stood right next to her as she browsed in a CRP field. First time I've ever witnessed that this early. I think some big boys will start to show up this week.


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

heres a couple or the better young bucks from the last two sits, second one was last night he followed that field edge and made or freshened at least a half doz scrapes. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-50pKnSnLGo&feature=youtu.be

no daytime activity from any of the big boys yet though except for this one slip up last week


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Give it a week and it'll be right on time as usual...


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

dgblum said:


> Browning Recon Force daytime video. Not the big boy but just an example of the video quality. I'm really impressed so far.
> 
> [video]http://vid974.photobucket.com/albums/ae228/dgblum/IMG_0108_zpsyvrgnkxn.mp4[/video]


Not bad, buck and video!!


----------



## dmoose66 (Jan 17, 2014)

Seen a lot of chasing this weekend . Mostly 2.5 olds bucks and 3 3.5 year olds only one 4.5 and the normal 1.5 doing their things


----------



## bukmaster7 (Aug 26, 2007)

I have my vacation set for this Friday, October 30th through Sunday, November 8th. However, I can change that and move it back one week and take Friday November 6th through Novemeber 15th. With the gloomy forecast that gets worse by the day it's getting harder by the day to decide. I want to be there the first week, but not if its gonna be hot and raining. Decisions decisions....


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

bukmaster7 said:


> I have my vacation set for this Friday, October 30th through Sunday, November 8th. However, I can change that and move it back one week and take Friday November 6th through Novemeber 15th. With the gloomy forecast that gets worse by the day it's getting harder by the day to decide. I want to be there the first week, but not if its gonna be hot and raining. Decisions decisions....


I think you picked right I took mine to have 5-9 off and 13-16 off and I think I'm gonna be late


----------



## bassman417 (Feb 24, 2009)

Rattled in 2 bucks yesterday morning. One little 4 pt and a 130 8 pt. Just a little sparring sequence nothing too aggressive. Took my vacation Nov. 8-15, I think I picked the right week. In the past I've seen hard rut activity on the 7th just to see it completely stop the next day then they rut hard a week later for days, almost like a early Nov. false rut.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Thinking about heading out to hunt tomorrow morning but it's going to be windy in the Dewitt area. Not sure about it.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Took advantage of the rain yesterday to pull a card in a camera over a mock scrape that I made. even though still mostly nite time pics visits to it have really increased. A lot of does checking it out some smaller bucks and this guy.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I have four days of vacation to burn in the next two weeks. This weekend is shot as far as hunting goes. I have two flag football games and a basketball game with my boys on Saturday. Sunday I have to fly to Tampa for work for a few days. 

Here is when I had my vacation scheduled. October 30, November 6, 9 and 13. This Friday is going to be a mess so I am thinking about moving that day. Should I move it to November 10 or 12?


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

maxx98 said:


> I have four days of vacation to burn in the next two weeks. This weekend is shot as far as hunting goes. I have two flag football games and a basketball game with my boys on Saturday. Sunday I have to fly to Tampa for work for a few days.
> 
> Here is when I had my vacation scheduled. October 30, November 6, 9 and 13. This Friday is going to be a mess so I am thinking about moving that day. Should I move it to November 10 or 12?


Cold front hitting the 5th and 6th dropping the temp 15° and rain. For what it's worth


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah, what the consensus for next week? Hold off due to warm temps and save vacation for the days following the cold front?


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Boilers said:


> Yeah, what the consensus for next week? Hold off due to warm temps and save vacation for the days following the cold front?


Early next weekend is commonly referred to as Nov lull on occasion and with the slightly warmer weather it probably will be. 
That said I'll be in the woods cuz they are gonna be moving


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I'll probably take off the Nov. 2, 3, 4, 9, 10, 11 or something like that.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Boilers said:


> I'll probably take off the Nov. 2, 3, 4, 9, 10, 11 or something like that.


I took off 5,6,7,8,9 and 13,14,15. Going to sneak away tommorow morning and Friday night


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I've only got the 4 day weekend of the 6th and then a week and a half the 20th.


----------



## whitetail3131 (Mar 14, 2011)

Should be better the second week looking at the weather


----------



## IABIGBUCKGUY (Nov 17, 2011)

jjm1975 said:


> Thinking about heading out to hunt tomorrow morning but it's going to be windy in the Dewitt area. Not sure about it.


Ive got tomorrow off and I was going planning on going out in the morning also but this wind was killer today. There forecasting 13-18 mph wind in central Iowa where I'm hunting. And you know the old saying a bad day in the stand is still better then a good day at work.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Do deer not move in wind? Seems as much as it blows there by reading other posts deer shouldn't bother by it


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

blinginpse said:


> Do deer not move in wind? Seems as much as it blows there by reading other posts deer shouldn't bother by it


Go to your own state forum! Troll!

Haha just playing. Yeah I think the deer move in the wind. But the wind is pretty extreme today and tomorrow.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Outside of the rut, I think the wind affects their movement, probably deadens their senses some. Can't hear as well, a lot of movement all over, hard to pick up predators. But, during the rut, I don't anything will stop bucks from looking for what they get only one time a year.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

And it's that time of year[emoji6]


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

My buddy and I are hitting the road for Taylor County tomorrow after work. 22 hour ride ahead of us, woohoo! I called a deer processor out there to find out rates/turn around time, etc., and he said they have a 186" hanging there now.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

escout402 said:


> I just got off my friend who owns the farm I will hunting 11/1-11/14. He says things are slow right now, and not much going on. I am hoping things explode when I am out there!


That don't sound right! Sorry I know I'm snooping another state but dang lol. Just picking with ya.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

TailChaser said:


> That don't sound right! Sorry I know I'm snooping another state but dang lol. Just picking with ya.


He got him off but it hasn't exploded yet.... What's so odd about that?


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

TailChaser said:


> That don't sound right! Sorry I know I'm snooping another state but dang lol. Just picking with ya.





Boilers said:


> He got him off but it hasn't exploded yet.... What's so odd about that?


Hahaha, proofreading is important, lol!!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

My future Son in Law killed this one yesterday afternoon in western Iowa... Deer came in on a big scrape line


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I hunted this morning in the south-central part of Iowa, near Adel and Centerville.

I saw 15 bucks and 5 other deer that were too far away to identify. Three of the biggest bucks were between 120 - 140 inches. They were all out walking around. Nothing too serious from the bucks and I did not see any chasing but, did manager to rattle in three smaller bucks....that was pretty cool.

It was nice to see the bucks on their feet in day light. I cannot wait to see how the next few days go. We've got some great deer on this property.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> My future Son in Law killed this one yesterday afternoon in western Iowa... Deer came in on a big scrape line
> View attachment 3133625


Dang!! Nice buck!! See what you're missing out on?? How's mom doing by the way?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Brian811 said:


> Dang!! Nice buck!! See what you're missing out on?? How's mom doing by the way?


Lol, yeah I know.... She's doing OK bro, got lucky and no surgery required, just a sling and some physical therapy... Thanks for asking


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

Raced home from work this afternoon to squeeze in a sit this evening, wind died down around 545 and woods came alive, I watched 4 young bucks harass 2 does for about 20 mins. With about 10 mins of shooting light left a buck that i have been on the fence about shooting stepped out and freshened a few scrapes and worked his way towards me, as he got closer and tickled horns with one of the 2.5 y/o bucks I could see he had busted his left G2 off at the main beam. I compared body size to the other deer and came to the conclusion that I'm almost positive he's 3. Killed me to let him walk but the more i sit here and think about it the more glad i am. Now he just needs to survive the rest of the season. 

was in such a rush to get out of the house i didn't bring my camera so i just snapped this one on the phone 







trail cam pic from last week(don't mind the date that spy point has a mind of its own)


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

We have been hunting the last few days in South Central Iowa and the big guys are starting to get up on their feet in day light. We've heard a few buck fights and deer have been responding well to calling. 

My friend shot a 150" +/- last night. He was just coming into the field to eat and wasn't chasing anything. His tarsals weren't too bad and he wasn't completely swollen up. 

Any day now!! I'm hoping that this evening will be rockin' since the front just passed through.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

We are in the road now. We left Massachusetts last night, spent the night in Upstate, NY, and now we are in Cleveland. Hoping to hit Davenport tonight, and make the final leg to Clarinda tomorrow morning!!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

escout402 said:


> We are in the road now. We left Massachusetts last night, spent the night in Upstate, NY, and now we are in Cleveland. Hoping to hit Davenport tonight, and make the final leg to Clarinda tomorrow morning!!


Take your time gonna be warmer until thursday


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

rut hunt said:


> Take your time gonna be warmer until thursday


Can't kill them when your not in the stand. Killed my biggest Iowa buck in the first week of November and it was nearly 80 degrees out.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

SW Iowa, Getting more photos of deer on their feet during daylight. had a young 10pt cruising at 1pm today with his mouth open. Saw a 1.5 yr old, and what looked to be a good 4.5 year old 2 days ago around 1130am together and just walking through.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

rut hunt said:


> Take your time gonna be warmer until thursday


We are going to stop for the night in Peru, Illinois. This will give us a 6 hour ride in the morning. It will be nice to see Iowa in the daylight, and we will be there by lunch!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

escout402 said:


> We are going to stop for the night in Peru, Illinois. This will give us a 6 hour ride in the morning. It will be nice to see Iowa in the daylight, and we will be there by lunch!


What highway are you coming across on


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

escout402 said:


> We are going to stop for the night in Peru, Illinois. This will give us a 6 hour ride in the morning. It will be nice to see Iowa in the daylight, and we will be there by lunch!


Where are you going to? Private? Outfitter? I just left my house in SW Iowa and am at a hotel in Peru right now. Its 5.5 hrs from Corning. (where I live). Im headed to MI to see family for a couple days.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

rut hunt said:


> What highway are you coming across on


We are on 80/90 right now in Gary, Indiana.


d3ue3ce said:


> Where are you going to? Private? Outfitter? I just left my house in SW Iowa and am at a hotel in Peru right now. Its 5.5 hrs from Corning. (where I live). Im headed to MI to see family for a couple days.


Haha, we are staying at the Super 8. We are hunting a friend's farm in the Clarinda area. Should be a good time!!


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

escout402 said:


> We are on 80/90 right now in Gary, Indiana.
> 
> 
> Haha, we are staying at the Super 8. We are hunting a friend's farm in the Clarinda area. Should be a good time!!


Nice, good luck. We are at the Fairfield for the night. If you are on a good property, there are some good deer around Clarinda. A nice old buck I shot last year came off a farm about 5 miles away from there.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Well I hunted Warren county today. Saw 2 3.5 year olds this morning. They were still hanging out together. They were not chasing or anything. Tonight I decided to pack in my stand and sticks. Little did I know I tried to setup about 20 yards from where one of the bucks from the morning was bedded.... I got 2 sticks up before he bounded off. Saw a bunch of does. Right as I got packed up, I hear really low tone grunts and I skylined a huge body coming across the hay field. He was walking steady and grunting every 50 yards.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

We saw a huge roadkill buck on the eastbound side of 80, just outside of Davenport earlier this morning.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

I have now seen 2 slammer bucks up on their feet walking in the woods along the edge of the highway! This is within the past 45 minutes. They are on the prowl!!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

escout402 said:


> I have now seen 2 slammer bucks up on their feet walking in the woods along the edge of the highway!


Shhh there's no deer left in iowa


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

so how did everyones weekend go? I havent seen any real "cruisin" yet. Im about fed up with these southern winds! Thursday cant come soon enough


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

It was pretty slow for me all weekend, which is normal for my neck of the woods every year. This coming weekend should be on fire with the break in the weather that's coming. Looking forward to it already!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

It was a good weekend


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Congrats man! That is a brute! Was he acting rutty?


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah I saw your thread!


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Seen a lot of deer movement Sunday morning a lot chasing and grunting but mostly all young bucks.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

D-TRAIN said:


> Congrats man! That is a brute! Was he acting rutty?


He was out cruising by himself at 7 in the morning. Did see a mature 8 pushing does around yesterday evening while driving around. Sounds like movement is slow this morning.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Dad just saw this buck chasing does


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Had one of my shooters and a dink chase a doe hard running past the stand Friday. Otherwise just small bucks out cruising... And early


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

Passed a mid 130s 4.5 year old yesterday evening. I have good history with this deer. He is definitely one that needs to be shot, but I would like to see my wife or one of my boys take him later this year.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

My lord I wish I wasn't so busy this past weekend with my girlfriend's grandmother...and this weekend I have drill. While I love the national guard...sometimes it hurts.


----------



## loesshillshawk (Sep 8, 2009)

I have Thursday-Sunday off this week, and Friday-Monday the following week. Hoping to get a crack at one of those Loess Hills Giants. I have my IWOM XT ready to go and I will be putting in all day sits each of those days!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

ManOfKnight said:


> My lord I wish I wasn't so busy this past weekend with my girlfriend's grandmother...and this weekend I have drill. While I love the national guard...sometimes it hurts.


I feel your pain, drill Friday-Sunday for us. And, I'm AGR so I don't know if I can take Monday off or not. Hopefully I'll be hunting all next week though, once I get drill taken care of.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Sunday morning was good, had a good buck running does. He had a busted front leg but when a smaller buck would get close you wouldn't have known it. Today was brutal.... Nothing moving all morning. Best days are yet to come, need some cooler temps.


----------



## WUcliff (Mar 6, 2009)

Long shot here.... But any chance anyone has an extra climber tree stand I could borrow for the season? Or an old one they don't use much that they would sell for cheap? Going to school out here (in the Des Moines area) and tight on funds, but it has been rough trying to get a deer from the ground. Just figured I'd see if anyone had an extra climber laying around that they aren't using or need. =) 

Thanks, and hopefully the cold weather later this week really starts moving the bucks around!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

WUcliff said:


> Long shot here.... But any chance anyone has an extra climber tree stand I could borrow for the season? Or an old one they don't use much that they would sell for cheap? Going to school out here (in the Des Moines area) and tight on funds, but it has been rough trying to get a deer from the ground. Just figured I'd see if anyone had an extra climber laying around that they aren't using or need. =)
> 
> Thanks, and hopefully the cold weather later this week really starts moving the bucks around!


Drive up to ankeny to sportsman's ware house probably your cheapest option on new ones


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

WUcliff said:


> Long shot here.... But any chance anyone has an extra climber tree stand I could borrow for the season? Or an old one they don't use much that they would sell for cheap? Going to school out here (in the Des Moines area) and tight on funds, but it has been rough trying to get a deer from the ground. Just figured I'd see if anyone had an extra climber laying around that they aren't using or need. =)
> 
> Thanks, and hopefully the cold weather later this week really starts moving the bucks around!


I have a Summitt I'll sell you for $100. Havnt touched it in two years and only climbed two trees with it period


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice buck APA... congrats!!!


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

80 degrees and miles of standing corn are getting us off to a slow start. Saw a couple good ones yesterday while scouting.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

sticknstring33 said:


> Nice buck APA... congrats!!!


Thank you sir


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

escout402 said:


> 80 degrees and miles of standing corn are getting us off to a slow start. Saw a couple good ones yesterday while scouting.


Standing corn can sometimes be a blessing in disguise. Deer generally walk the edges which will help concentrate them a bit as well giving you a place to put your sent where they aren't. 
My buddy rattled a couple in yesterday thru the standing corn. They have to cross standing corn from the main timber to his stand on a little timber island they can hear him but can't see or smell him till its too late. He brought 2 in but they met before they got to him and started fighting themselves deal breaker


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

My ole man had a 150s 8 pointer walk by that had a bloody rack. Said it was bright red and full of wet dripping blood. He claims it was a moose of a deer ripping up everything in its way. He swears it killed another deer. He probably should have shot it. 

We also found a dead doe in our pond. No wounds in it at all but bleeding from nose. I wonder if it is a late case of ehd or something.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Liv4Rut said:


> My ole man had a 150s 8 pointer walk by that had a bloody rack. Said it was bright red and full of wet dripping blood. He claims it was a moose of a deer ripping up everything in its way. He swears it killed another deer. He probably should have shot it.
> 
> We also found a dead doe in our pond. No wounds in it at all but bleeding from nose. I wonder if it is a late case of ehd or something.


Wow, that is unreal!


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

Liv4Rut said:


> My ole man had a 150s 8 pointer walk by that had a bloody rack. Said it was bright red and full of wet dripping blood. He claims it was a moose of a deer ripping up everything in its way. He swears it killed another deer. He probably should have shot it.
> .


A 150" eight... Uh-Yeah, be hard to pass that!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah for real, who passes a 150" 8 that's obviously the mature boss buck of the woods?!


----------



## Kruck5 (Jan 8, 2008)

I just picked up 3 15ft latter stands at Menards, normally 59.00 on sale for 49.00, plus a 10.00 mail in rebate
Pretty nice stand for 39.00. Cant do much less than that


----------



## loesshillshawk (Sep 8, 2009)

Boilers said:


> Yeah for real, who passes a 150" 8 that's obviously the mature boss buck of the woods?!


I would not...had to have some serious mass and length to get to 150.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

Saw some deer today, passed a real young 8 pointer. I was on the ground scouting, and he walked by me at 5 yards. Never seemed to notice me at all. It would have been cool to shoot one from the ground, but he was way too young.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Pulled my camera off of public ground, had been getting mostly does all season but the bucks really started to show up the past week and a half. A couple nice 3.5 year old 8's and one shooter 10 walked by in the past week. I haven't hunted at all yet this year due to work and family obligations but will be out this weekend


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

BCU_Archer said:


> Pulled my camera off of public ground, had been getting mostly does all season but the bucks really started to show up the past week and a half. A couple nice 3.5 year old 8's and one shooter 10 walked by in the past week. I haven't hunted at all yet this year due to work and family obligations but will be out this weekend


Day pics? I have been getting good pics on a mock scrape but all of the shooters or at night.


----------



## loesshillshawk (Sep 8, 2009)

Just wondered what most of you folks do hunting the strong winds we are going to have for the next few days. My philosophy has always been try to hunt the ridges especially in the morning while the thermals are going up. Then hunt lower late in the day. Gonna be on all day sits starting tomorrow...I have some great inside the timber stands (down in some large bowls in the loess hills) I always worry about swirling winds in those spots on real windy days. Would love to hear some thoughts.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

I prefer to hunt thick cover on windy days. I have 2 stands just for that purpose and in very large trees that don't move a lot.


----------



## bassman417 (Feb 24, 2009)

Kinda sucks seeing all these posts about deer not moving much and guys sitting all day with no action. But at the same time I'm glad I'm not missing much being at work, 4 more days and I'll be in the timber for a week straight. The bucks are bound to move in the next 10 to 12 days. I should see some action.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

It's not gang busters by any means, but bucks are very kill able right now especially if you want to target an individual deer. Next week is going to be a lot more random.


----------



## CWB04 (Jan 23, 2015)

Great buck APA! Man I miss living in Iowa, especially in November!!!!!


----------



## Bodyd (Sep 20, 2010)

Saw a buck and doe bedded out in the open field last night with a bigger buck hanging just downwind. Also some does still with fawns.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

dac said:


> Day pics? I have been getting good pics on a mock scrape but all of the shooters or at night.


A couple bucks in daylight but they were 2 and 3 year olds


----------



## Airman (Jan 27, 2009)

Sat in a blind in a cut corn field tonight. Saw 2 young bucks still together and they wanted nothing to do with my boss buck


----------



## Lovehunt11 (Sep 26, 2011)

Saw nice buck chasing a doe 15 yards this morning but I can't make a shot


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

I screwed up real bad tonight on a true giant. I killed a 150" 8 point last year, and this buck was bigger and had more points. He can in behind me at 5pm, and when I turned to shoot him, my boot caught the bungee on my Summit climber and made a big TWANG, and he bounded away. I am pretty devastated, this was the buck of a lifetime, waited 4 years for this, and a stupid bungee cord ruined it.


----------



## SamPotter (Aug 31, 2012)

Tagged


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

escout402 said:


> I screwed up real bad tonight on a true giant. I killed a 150" 8 point last year, and this buck was bigger and had more points. He can in behind me at 5pm, and when I turned to shoot him, my boot caught the bungee on my Summit climber and made a big TWANG, and he bounded away. I am pretty devastated, this was the buck of a lifetime, waited 4 years for this, and a stupid bungee cord ruined it.


Stay positive! Crazy things happen this time of year.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Headed out in an hour. Should be interesting since my wind is going to be bad. Might be a slow day.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

I've seen more deer this morning than the last 2/weeks combined. Bucks are chasing does hard!!!


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Congrats APA; great buck!


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Getting a decent amount of daylight photos of 3 year olds out and cruising mid day. SW IA, None of the older deer yet though. More and more photos between 1pm-3pm.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

avluey said:


> Congrats APA; great buck!


Thanks! 

Went cruising this evening and saw some studs. Both were cruising alone the last hour of daylight right near roads. I have a feeling tomorrow will be a very good day for movement.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

escout402 said:


> I screwed up real bad tonight on a true giant. I killed a 150" 8 point last year, and this buck was bigger and had more points. He can in behind me at 5pm, and when I turned to shoot him, my boot caught the bungee on my Summit climber and made a big TWANG, and he bounded away. I am pretty devastated, this was the buck of a lifetime, waited 4 years for this, and a stupid bungee cord ruined it.


Keep your head up. I missed an opportunity last year on the buck that I had decided I wanted and had waited for. I was sick about it that night. The next day, I shot 175" buck that if never seen before. Could be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Burr its chilly . sitting all day in the heater body suit


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Vacation starts today! 7 straight days in the stand...


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

my vacation starts tomorrow wishing i had taken today too but oh well, hoping everything busts loose this weekend, good luck everyone


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Same for me I have the next 9 days off. Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats APA! Nice job! I know I'm always rooting for you to kill a big one!


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

I have been hunting since Monday. I have seen a 4 point, a small 8 point, a 3.5 yo 8 point, and screwed up an opportunity at a legit giant. However, things have gone cold since seeing the big buck, have only seen 2 does in 2 days. Haven't seen any chasing, or any any other rut activity. I am starting to get very frustrated. I am not sure if this is actually the reality of Iowa, or if I need to start fresh in a new spot.


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

T-Minus 5 hours and I'm off for 9 days. Reading this thread all week has been killing me....


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

escout402 said:


> I have been hunting since Monday. I have seen a 4 point, a small 8 point, a 3.5 yo 8 point, and screwed up an opportunity at a legit giant. However, things have gone cold since seeing the big buck, have only seen 2 does in 2 days. Haven't seen any chasing, or any any other rut activity. I am starting to get very frustrated. I am not sure if this is actually the reality of Iowa, or if I need to start fresh in a new spot.


Welcome to Iowa. Sometimes they are everywhere and the next time you aren't seeing anything.


----------



## Schroeder 188 (May 11, 2007)

Very slow here in SW Iowa....29th through the 1st had good movement but since then it has dried up till this morning. I had 7 bucks come by all 3 year olds and younger.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Just had a good sized buck run off a spike right in front of me... At noon


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

CaptPete said:


> Welcome to Iowa. Sometimes they are everywhere and the next time you aren't seeing anything.


Exactly. It's not like what you see on the outdoor channel, but can be awesome on the right day in the right spot.


----------



## Lovehunt11 (Sep 26, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> It was a good weekend


Congrats APA, great Buck


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

APAsuphan said:


> Exactly. It's not like what you see on the outdoor channel, but can be awesome on the right day in the right spot.


Yep and if you been at this game long enough you know you might be seeing the craziest rutting action ever and a guy hunting a half mile from you not seeing anything.


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

Tried some grunts and doe bleats with some rattling this morning... great success! only younger deer though. Called in 4 bucks (3.5 yr olds) that didnt have a clue I was there, then had one yearling come by, and a spike chasing a doe. Saw animals constantly until 10:45 then it shut off. Just got out of the stand.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dac said:


> Yep and if you been at this game long enough you know you might be seeing the craziest rutting action ever and a guy hunting a half mile from you not seeing anything.


Exactly!


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

Battled through a long day at work waiting for the end of the day and my rut vacation to begin. Took a ride around the block before dark and saw a couple young bucks and a 3 year old cruising nose to the ground never even picked his head up even when i put the truck in park and watched him through the binoculars .

Morning can't come soon enough

What'd everyone see today


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Sat all day... Same stand from dark to dark and I never even got down. Saw quite a few deer. Over 10 doe, 5 bucks (all young), they were chasing, but not too hard. Hopefully the big boys start runnin soon.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Boilers said:


> Sat all day... Same stand from dark to dark and I never even got down. Saw quite a few deer. Over 10 doe, 5 bucks (all young), they were chasing, but not too hard. Hopefully the big boys start runnin soon.


I did the same. 5 bucks, 1 may have been a shooter but didn't get a good enough look. 2 nice 3 year olds and 2 dinks. Only saw 2 does. Same thing, same stand tomorrow.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

We will see... I don't know if I can sit all day in the same stand. The same view gets old after a while! And The wind just cut right through me all day today. I don't know why, it wasn't even that cold temp wise.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Agree, the wind made it chillier than it "should" have been. Not supposed to blow as hard tomorrow.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

APAsuphan said:


> Exactly. It's not like what you see on the outdoor channel, but can be awesome on the right day in the right spot.





dac said:


> Yep and if you been at this game long enough you know you might be seeing the craziest rutting action ever and a guy hunting a half mile from you not seeing anything.


Two of the best descriptions of hunting Iowa(at least in my area) that I've heard.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

dac said:


> Yep and if you been at this game long enough you know you might be seeing the craziest rutting action ever and a guy hunting a half mile from you not seeing anything.


Yesterday was a bit like that. My buddy and were setup a little more than 1/4 mile apart. He saw some good action early, and then at 2:15 he saw the monster that I screwed up on the other night. The buck was 100 yards out from. At 4pm I had 2 skippers come and bed down under me. They stayed there for over an hour.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Good luck everyone. Stay safe!


----------



## Bodyd (Sep 20, 2010)

Had 2 friends kill 10 pts on Thursday and Friday, Both bucks were alone. I'm not seeing much myself but I'm not out a lot right now.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

I have 2 does bedded down 40 yards from me. They don't seem all that nervous about bucks yet


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Small bucks were chasing this morning. No big bucks chasing yet. Getting close though.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

How do you get rid of does. Blow?


----------



## JasonCooper (Oct 29, 2010)

jjm1975 said:


> How do you get rid of does. Blow?


Try rattling quietly


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Just had a trespasser come through shooting a shotgun at squirrels... Bad part is I didn't catch him until he had already trounced through the whole property. :/


----------



## JasonCooper (Oct 29, 2010)

Saw a 1 yr old, two 2 year olds, and a 3 yr old chasing this morning, action stopped when the wind picked up around 9:00. Might have seen a 4 yr old but he wasn't chasing very hard if he was, he was basically walking along with 3 does. I didn't dress warm enough or Id still be out there! Heading back out for the last few hours. Has anyone seen any big bucks on their feet yet?


----------



## jvonbank (Apr 2, 2003)

jjm1975 said:


> How do you get rid of does. Blow?


I've found arrows to be very effective! [emoji6]


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I don't think it is going to hot and heavy where I am hunting. Two big bucks did get killed on Thursday but I haven't seen much chasing yet. We have seen a few big groups of does. 

The only bucks I have seen are pretty small. Here is a video of a doe I killed on Friday Morning. This makes 4 for me and helps me next year, long story. She had a huge head.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

jjm1975 said:


> How do you get rid of does. Blow?


Best bait in the world this time of the year


----------



## ryantitman6 (Feb 17, 2011)

Saw 6 different bucks this morning. 2 1.5 year olds, 1 2.5 year old, 2 4.5 year olds and 1 pushing 5.5 or 6.5. All were cruising except the oldest one was running and grunting with a doe. Rattled in 1 of the 4.5 but he came looking for a fight and no buck to fight with so just left back the way he came.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Had to rattle to get them to get up and move. It had been 2 hrs and i needed to get up and stretch. Just yearlings moving so far in my neighborhood. And with these 2 does bedding next to me for 2 hrs it's definitely not prime time yet.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Seems early yet in my neck of the woods. Young ones are chasing but I've yet to see one older than 3.5.


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm seeing the same, Sat all day same stand 11 does 7 bucks mostly yearlings and 2 year olds pestering does that definitely did not seem ready, one 3 year old cruising alone didn't seem to be very interested in chasing, he just scent checked the couple does that were near by browsing through a thicket and he moved right along. back at it in the morning

pulled a card on the way out tonight and was pretty bummed when i got home to see one of my target bucks had broke of his 6" drop, also several other bucks busted up pretty good on camera


----------



## Airman (Jan 27, 2009)

I haven't seen a single buck the past couple of days. However, i have seen plenty of does with fawns still. I don't think its started in my neck of the woods yet.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Did you guys hear? The rut was called off this year! 

But seriously, I couldn't agree more. I have yet to see any mature deer interested in the does yet. In the last 2 days, I've seen 2 spikes, 2 small 8 pts, 1 small 10 pt, and a few other small bucks. At 3 pm today, I had probly a 5 year old or older buck at 20 yards. He wasn't acting rutted up.... moseyed around, ate some greenery, and wandered back into the thicket. Unfortunately, he probly only had 120-130" of bone...and lucky for him, he didn't tempt me, cause somehow he avoided all my shooting lanes. He had kind of a basket frame, clean 5 points on one side. The other side, he had no G3, but his G2 was just barely split. Anyhow, he lives another day!

I think it'll break loose any day now... It only takes 1 doe.


----------



## Bodyd (Sep 20, 2010)

Had bucks fighting within 100 yds of me last night, couldn't see them but it sounded like some heavy racks. I think there's a very few does coming in estrus and the bigger guys are with them. Saw a bigger buck chasing a doe a few nights ago along the road, but for the most part not much going here (central) either.


----------



## bassman417 (Feb 24, 2009)

Young buck cruised by nose to the ground. Got set up late but hope its a sign of things to come.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Just saw the mature deer that I saw last night... He was with a doe. She seemed very receptive. No chasing or anything.


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

Thought I'd post mine I shot last week, was my first IA bow kill. Had a separate thread on it.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Decided to head out today. Saw one buck cruising at 80 yards. Not much since.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Crazy afternoon for me already. Long story short, I just gut shot the buck I passed last night... :/ he's old and has some really cool character. I just can't believe I gut shot him...


----------



## bassman417 (Feb 24, 2009)

No activity around my stand tonight. Other than landowner brushhogging and one of his neighbors driving thru the field at dark chasing deer in their car. Add that to having 2 stands stolen and I think I'm done with that place.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Boilers said:


> Crazy afternoon for me already. Long story short, I just gut shot the buck I passed last night... :/ he's old and has some really cool character. I just can't believe I gut shot him...



Here's wishing you some luck on the recovery.


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

First this this morning saw 3 y/o and 2 y/o 8's about 30 mins apart both with does. The 3 year old was doing those long drawn out, under his breath grunts/clicks what ever you wanna call it, the doe wouldn't let him near her. about 10:00 had 4 does come through 2 mature 2 yearlings. they hung out and browsed until a coyote came through and busted them out, didn't offer me a shot. 
After the coyote i moved to a different stand for the afternoon. Bumped two does on the way in. Got into the stand and was pulling by bow up and heard a grunt, looked up and saw a nice tall white rack floating through the thicket. Looked down to bring my bow the rest of the way up and by the time i got ahold of my bow and looked back up he had vanished. Saw 4 more 1 and 2 year old bucks and 6 does/fawns just before dark. 

Somethings gotta give soon, seeing too many deer for things to keep going the way they have been


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Got this guy on camera and saw him Friday. Has anyone ever seen brow tines like this!? Coolest deer I've ever seen. 

https://vimeo.com/145091595


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

I sat all day every day from last Sunday to this Sunday. While I saw deer every day, albeit very slow during midday for the most part, I never saw a single mature deer. Was only able to rattle in two bucks. One was a 3 yo and the other a 2 yo. Saw some young bucks starting to chase the past couple days. Very erratic movement this time of year from my perspective. It ain't over and I ain't giving up.


----------



## bkaov (Oct 24, 2014)

Are we just not into the full rut yet? I've sat the last 3 afternoons and just haven't seen any real action. I keep expecting to see some decent bucks cruising by looking for does. Hasn't happened though. Could it be a little too warm?


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

They are chasing does , cruising and checking bedding areas here. Not crazy but definitely rutting.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I just screwed up an 8 point at 10 yards. I hit my bow hanger when I went to shoot. He looked smaller going away than coming in so I am not torn up on the missed opportunity. I am not sure what tripped telling me to shoot him. I guess I am getting anxious with three years of passing decent bucks up. It doesn't help that it has been really slow these past 5 days. 

Good news is my bow hanger is higher now!


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

maxx98 said:


> I just screwed up an 8 point at 10 yards. I hit my bow hanger when I went to shoot. He looked smaller going away than coming in so I am not torn up on the missed opportunity. I am not sure what tripped telling me to shoot him. I guess I am getting anxious with three years of passing decent bucks up. It doesn't help that it has been really slow these past 5 days.
> 
> Good news is my bow hanger is higher now!


Could have been worse several years ago I was at full draw following a buck chasing a doe when I realized I couldn't get him to slow down for a shot. I went to let down my bow and didn't realize that my bow hanger was between my string and cam so when I let down it derailed my bow. Fortunately the bow shop I went to was close by so I was back in business for the evening hunt.


----------



## bowtech8401 (Oct 19, 2015)

Had a hot doe run by my stand this morning so the 30 min my hunt lasted were pretty good. 2 young bucks followed first then this old boy showed up on her trail. Two more bucks came within ten yards while I was field dressing him.


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

Got out and sat tonight in SC Iowa for the first time since my scouting trip in mid-October, had a doe and fawn roll through 45 minutes after setting up, then what had to have been a 120-130" 2.5 year old buck came in through the CRP, then I seen a another solid 140ish 8 wide not real heavy, then out of the same draw the 2.5 y/o came out of I glassed a real solid 8 really heavy kicker on the g2 forward sweeping g2's worked his way away from me, grunted at him a few times, he didn't care grunted a few more dropped off into another draw, then I noticed him pop up 100 yards out working his way real quick, grabbed my bow pulled back stopped him at 20 yards broadside, let an arrow go, he ducked hit high I think I caught the shoulder blade, he ran off hung up at 100 yards for about 10 minutes it got dark, really feeling sick about this now, hoping he bedded down and he's done but either way its gonna be a long night in the motel, gonna go out and look in the morning. 

They definitely weren't chasing but the bucks were out in the day light hours probably wondering what the hold up with the does is checking bedding.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm heading back to Iowa, the Centerville / Udell area tomorrow afternoon to hunt Wednesday - Friday. Could someone tell me what the local forecast for weather is? I'm getting conflicting reports about the rain potential on Wednesday.


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

GILL said:


> I'm heading back to Iowa, the Centerville / Udell area tomorrow afternoon to hunt Wednesday - Friday. Could someone tell me what the local forecast for weather is? I'm getting conflicting reports about the rain potential on Wednesday.


I think your gonna get a hunt in tomorrow afternoon, and Wednesday night should be good if the get out and freshen scrapes if you have some scouted up, but the majority of Wednesday plan on getting a snoot full Tuesday night and sleeping in Wednesday doesn't look good but I wouldn't count on anything for sure, it is just a forecast after all but it doesn't sound good, at least right now.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

The last 3 days or so, I have had a drastic increase in buck photos between 1-5pm. Different bucks cruising through, photos of bucks chasing does, they are moving.


----------



## briguy-ia (Nov 19, 2013)

Central Iowa last Saturday morning, the 7th, there was a lot of action at my place. Four different groups of chasers and followers made it by my stand. One very aggressive chaser 200yds south of my stand, was relentlessly after a doe. The doe wasn't having any of it though, and blew repeatedly over the course of 45 minutes at the unwelcome advances. 

Had this guy broadside in a shooting lane 25 yds away perfectly broadside. I drew back and tried to stop him, but he lept forward to hide behind a tree instead of freezing in his tracks. If I couldn't get his antlers on the wall and his meat in the freezer, at least I have a photo. He was just tearing up the tree at that scrape.

Last four hunts, Sat pm, Sun am, Sun pm, Mon am... NO DEER. 

I'm thinking Wednesday mid-day might be good if all the weather hype just ends up with light showers. Heavy down pour and it's a no-go. Looking ahead to next Friday and Saturday am, the temps take a dive, and should be good/better, but I'm concerned if it's getting into the lockdown phase.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Well if anyone has been following... I could not find my gutshot deer. I did everything by the book. Snuck out of my stand, didn't look for arrow and waited 16 hours before tracking. Followed weak blood trail for about 200 yards, then it went to nothing. Spent all day looking, my buddy thinks he may have kicked up the deer I shot, but we could not know for sure...I never even found a bed. Sucks.... He must not have been hit very well, he was going uphill and didn't go to water, even though it was closeby. I just don't get it. 

Eventually I wandered back by my stand and there was about a 140" 8 point frantically sniffing the ground and running around. Had no clue I was there. I didn't even want to think about shooting another deer even though I had my bow in hand. A hot doe had come through the day before, so I assume that's what he was smelling.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

GILL said:


> I'm heading back to Iowa, the Centerville / Udell area tomorrow afternoon to hunt Wednesday - Friday. Could someone tell me what the local forecast for weather is? I'm getting conflicting reports about the rain potential on Wednesday.


Here is the forcast from the weather channel...it seem pretty accurate......http://www.weather.com/weather/5day/l/USIA0141:1:US

It basically says scattered rain & storms Wed. morning with wide spread storms(some severe) & becoming windy in the afternoon. 20-30 mph winds & gusting higher in the afternoon. 1" of rain possible. 
Thursday is suppose to be windy...25-35mph with gusts 40 - 45mph possible.
Friday a little cooler and windy again 20- 30mph with gust over 40 possible.


I sat yesterday until noon. I had deer movement all morning until 11:00 then it just shut off....didn't see anything the last hour in the stand. Lots of little bucks chasing and cruising. They were running the does hard and almost non stop from 8:00 till 9:30. I had a real nice 8pt. come in about 7:30, but couldn't get a shot.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

Wednesday was to be our last day of hunting, but it looks like with that nasty weather today will be it for us. We hit it hard, and appear to be going home with buck tag soup unless things take a nice turn today. I had a good trip, saw some great action. Messed up a chance on a giant early in the trip, and passed a few smaller bucks hoping to get another chance at the big boy.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks CaptPete. 

That forecast looks like really bad news for my trip. I can't see hunting in those winds. It looks like I may just stay in indiana


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

Back to work today, going to work today tomorrow and back in the stand thurs - sunday. sat yesterday morning in a new spot i hadn't been in since i hung the stand in september. Sat till 11 without a single deer sighting but could hear deer grunting and what sounded like scrapes being made/freshened. Got down when it sounded like they had moved off and snuck my way to where the noise was coming from. found 2 fresh still wet scrapes and a lot of turned up leaves. Decided to move my stand it took some doing and quite a while but i got it hung made it home for a shower and was back in that stand by 230. 

at 300 had a doe and fawn step out and right behind her a small buck. he got to grunting and chasing and called in the 130" 3y/o 10 i have passed now 4 times this season. At first he was acting like he didn't care just casually circled down wind to scent check the doe. Once he got down wind of her everything changed. He started to lip curl and froth at the mouth and quickly took control of the situation. He ran the small buck off then pushed the doe down into the head of a drainage ditch against a big brush pile that the dozer pushed down in there this summer. He pinned her there til dark and chased off 3 other younger bucks heard a lot of growling snort wheezing and grunting but no shooter bucks showed. the light faded with him still on guard and i was able to slither down my tree and out of there undetected. Hopefully this is a sign of things starting to turn for the better


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Monday was fun. Saw 8 bucks and 6 does. Bucks are chasing. Had both of these 2 bucks within 50 yards. Both on does.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Just couldn't get the right shot.
Good luck guys.


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

good looking buck there tony!

anyone get out today?


----------



## Airman (Jan 27, 2009)

Saw a couple 3.5 year old bucks. Lots of chasing going on.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, I had a nice 10 pointer come in tonight, but could not get a clean shot. It was still satisfying to see him at 50 yards. Unless tomorrow clears up nicer than the forecast, that's a wrap on his trip.


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

Been pretty slow in Mitchell county the last 2 days. Last weekend was great movement but the big boys seem to be sitting tight right now. Hopefully tomorrow morning things will change with storms incoming.


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

Spent the morning sitting in the stand hoping the buck I stuck last night that ducked the arrow and took it in the shoulder would come back, had a 2.5 8 come in then spend 5 hours tracking that bucks blood trail, it got real thin, after about 200 yards lost it going in the direction of a farmers tree line, got permission from him to search it in the off chance he bedded down and died in there, nothing, never did find the arrow either, farmer called me said he seen a buck jump in front of him on the road looked like it might have been favoring one side a bit and was a little hesitant but took off, this was about 2 miles away, at this point I'm hoping the buck is gonna pull through and the arrow doesn't show up in a tractor tire down the road. What a depressing feeling having a buck come in almost like a script and then have all this go down instead of a clean pass through and dead buck. 

Been on the road since 10/31 I guess tomorrow is laundry day and get a stand set up for Thursday morning, what's every ones thoughts on hunting the wind in Iowa? Hit the big forests? Or get down low in a protected river bottom?


----------



## jvonbank (Apr 2, 2003)

I'll be heading down to SW Iowa tomorrow morning to hunt for 4 days on some public land that I killed a 180" 20 pt buck on last year. Last year at this time they were moving really good with the cold weather that came through. Hopefully it won't be a wash out and the wind doesn't keep them off their feet this year!


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

GILL said:


> Thanks CaptPete.
> 
> That forecast looks like really bad news for my trip. I can't see hunting in those winds. It looks like I may just stay in indiana[emoji53]


Sorry your trip was ruined....I won't be hunting in those winds either. 

What a difference a day makes!!! Monday I sat until noon and it was like Black Friday at Walmart....deer running, chasing and cruising until about 11:00. Yesterday I sat until noon again and saw 5 deer....2 does, 2 little bucks and one boarderline buck. I might have taken him if he would have come closer and given me a better look. I didn't see anything the last 2 hrs. I was in the stand. Does this mean the November lull is here or are we in lock-down??


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

z79outlaw said:


> Been on the road since 10/31 I guess tomorrow is laundry day and get a stand set up for Thursday morning, what's every ones thoughts on hunting the wind in Iowa? Hit the big forests? Or get down low in a protected river bottom?


Winds don't bother me much I'm not a guy that won't go out because its windy but i also spent 3 years in KS so maybe I've become used to it? That said, i like to "get down" topography wise. I have a spot that sets down at the very bottom of a long draw that the deer prefer to walk around rather than cross the deep ditch. Its between two bedding areas and it is somewhat protected by the draw. Will have a pocket full of milkweed to make sure the winds aren't swirling and not in my favor.


----------



## bassman417 (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm thinking of going for an afternoon sit tonight. Forecast looks like the storms will be here about 530ish in SE Iowa. Just enough time to sit and get down before it breaks loose.


----------



## whitetail3131 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am thinking this weekend should be real good in south central iowa after the storms go through think the big boys should start moving alittle better


----------



## Bodyd (Sep 20, 2010)

Heading out I want to see if things are moving ahead of the storm. Good Luck Everybody


----------



## bassman417 (Feb 24, 2009)

Good luck bodyd, stay safe out there. Fisrt sign of the storm blowing in and I'm headin for home.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

I had non stop action from daylight until 1115, when I released an arrow. Probably one of the most fun days I've had hunting. Chasing, grunting, bleating growling..... it was awesome.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Boys if you are going to hunt in this kind of wind just make sure their is no big dead limbs around your stand that could come down and pose a hazard


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

I sat this morning until 11:00. Saw 2 does about 7:00 and NOTHING else.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

That's a good point. I was thinking about heading out tomorrow (Thurs) but maybe I should wait till Sat?


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

dac said:


> Boys if you are going to hunt in this kind of wind just make sure their is no big dead limbs around your stand that could come down and pose a hazard


Great feedback. I got caught out in the woods last year in high winds, in the dark, trying to track a deer. Trees started coming down around me, not a good feeling.


----------



## bassman417 (Feb 24, 2009)

Been sitting for 40 mins and had 3 smaller bucks go by already seeking frantically. Gotta find themselves a girlfriend before the storm.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

This morning was nuts, saw three bucks within the first four miles driving, all with nose to the ground paying no attention to vehicles. I'm glad I took my vacation later than originally planned.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I have more of a fear of an entire tree coming down with me than I ever had of falling out of one even back when I didn't use a harness.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

I sat until noon, saw a spike at 6:15 when it was still fairly dark and then saw another dink a few hours later. That was it. It's like the deer vanished. Going to try it tomorrow in another spot I found with scrapes all over the place.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Wind will be dangerous tomorrow. If you're mind is set on going out in the morning please be careful. 

I'll be out for an all day sit on Friday, but hoping I don't have to sit all day. ;-)


----------



## Bodyd (Sep 20, 2010)

bassman417 said:


> Good luck bodyd, stay safe out there. Fisrt sign of the storm blowing in and I'm headin for home.


Yeah that's what happened, storm developed on top of me so I got out. I was on the ground. We ended up in a tornado warning. Tomorrow if it's not too terrible I'll go in the ghillie where there's nothing to fall on my head.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Do you think Friday will be less windy than tomorrow? Maybe I'll skip tomorrow. Sat morning should be nice with the lower wind and temp drop below freezing.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

jjm1975 said:


> Do you think Friday will be less windy than tomorrow? Maybe I'll skip tomorrow. Sat morning should be nice with the lower wind and temp drop below freezing.


Pretty windy Friday morning, but not anything crazy like tomorrow morning is supposed to be. It's supposed to die down on Friday as the day goes on. Friday evening/Saturday morning will be great times to be in the woods.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Every buck I have seen in the last day has been on a single doe. Think most of the mature bucks are in lockdown right now. We got out of the tree just before a tornado warning around 4 today.


----------



## Bodyd (Sep 20, 2010)

Forecast I read has the wind going down on Friday afternoon. Whenever it does should be good for deer movement


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

I decided to go to work today. I've seen two mature bucks, alone, on the move across large open areas this morning already. Instinct beats wind. Good luck if you're out there, be safe.


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

Unfortunately my day off is already off to a late start. We were out til 2 this morning restoring power outages some pretty bad damage to homes and out buildings in western Davis County and eastern appanoose counties and heard it was worse farther north. 

Just got up heading out to the stand in a little bit.


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

BowTechTony said:


> Unfortunately my day off is already off to a late start. We were out til 2 this morning restoring power outages some pretty bad damage to homes and out buildings in western Davis County and eastern appanoose counties and heard it was worse farther north.
> 
> Just got up heading out to the stand in a little bit.


Who do you work for? I work for Alliant


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

z79outlaw said:


> Who do you work for? I work for Alliant


I work for Southern Iowa REC

Been on stand for about an hour and a half. Saw a good shooter I didn't recognize as soon as I got up the tree, hadn't even taken my quiver off or nocked an arrow yet he was a mainframe 10 with shared base g3's on both sides looked a little busted up maybe. He was running a doe around the edge of the cedar thicket with a 3 year old 9 and a spike along for the show. About 30 mins after he pushed her down into the thicket I had the 3 year old 10 that's been following me around all season come in following a doe. he pushed her down the drainage and must have lost her somewhere along the way because for about 20 mins he searched frantically to pick her trail back up. I got some pretty good footage of him I'll post tonight. 

Winds are fairly strong and I can hear the trees on top of the ridge moaning and cracking but it's tolerable down here. Nothing like Kansas yet


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Might try it tomorrow morning if the wind dies down a bit overnight.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Anyone seeing and action today? Have a buddy who said they were running all over this morning.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Was absolutely electric Monday evening


----------



## briguy-ia (Nov 19, 2013)

Buellhunter said:


> Might try it tomorrow morning if the wind dies down a bit overnight.


Winds are supposed to die down. This is a handy link I've used for the wind forecast.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Wind/WINDcast.aspx?region=dsm


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

I hope some of you are smarter than me and actually are hunting. There were deer everywhere on the way to work and now they're all over on the way home. Why did I work today?


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Has it been a slow year for everyone or what? There's hardly any kills on here yet.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dtprice said:


> Has it been a slow year for everyone or what? There's hardly any kills on here yet.


Seems like another trickle rut is taking place this year. Glad I punched my tag on the first.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I gave in and shot this one on Tuesday morning. Nothing too special, 3.5 year old.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats man good buck and good shot


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Those bucks are hard not to shoot. That's big enough to raise my heart rate and 9 times out of ten, I'll pull the trigger on that buck too. Nice deer. I was lucky and got a big one last year, which seems to have given me some will power this year.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Seems like another trickle rut is taking place this year. Glad I punched my tag on the first.


And on a nice one, that's cool. I'm always hoping to see you with a monster on here.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah. In some ways I'm kicking myself. I shot a 136" 8 pt last year and this one is definitely smaller, but at the same time, I'm happy to have gotten a deer. But I will really kick myself if I see a bruiser when I'm hunting for a doe.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dtprice said:


> And on a nice one, that's cool. I'm always hoping to see you with a monster on here.


Thanks man, hoping to see you tag another bruiser too. I'm waiting for December 21 to get that muzzleloader tag and get back after the many shooters I have on cam with my bow.


----------



## Dleigh31 (Nov 4, 2009)

Shot this buck on the evening of the 9th in SE Iowa. Spotted him 400 yards out and watch him check about 20 scrapes as he made his way into range. Shot him at 10 yards and he only ran about 30 yards.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice kills, guys!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Dang, Dleigh! That is a giant! Congrats!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Boilers said:


> Yeah. In some ways I'm kicking myself. I shot a 136" 8 pt last year and this one is definitely smaller, but at the same time, I'm happy to have gotten a deer. But I will really kick myself if I see a bruiser when I'm hunting for a doe.


I did the same thing, probably five years in a row. I can easily pass a 125", but for some reason, once they cross about 130, my blood starts pumping and my finger gets twitchy. I really had to dig down deep last year to wait for the one I got, but I was happy I did. 

I passed about a 140 10pt the other day and messed up a situation on 160" (at least) the next morning. Hunting on the ground, buck came in directly at me on opposite side of tree and I couldn't look by the time I heard the steps. He ended up about three feet from me but behind obstacle. Was at full draw waiting for him to step out but he turned around and angled behind me. I had to do a 180 at full draw and when I got the site picture back in the peep, everything looked good. 

One problem, there was a single branch, about 12 inches in front of and apparently directly in my arrow path (what are the odds). The arrow wasn't even off the string when it made contact. I couldn't see it looking thru the peep. Branch and arrow both exploded into pieces. Pieces of the branch actually hit the buck and the big chunk of arrow flew over his head and knocked down a branch above him that fell into his antlers. 

I wanted to puke. I hadn't even looked back that way because of where the trails were and how I was set up. Live and learn I guess. I had him at thirty yards again, but walking directly away..... Moral dilemma! I know it would most likely be a kill shot up the caboose but I just didn't want to take the chance of the arrow glancing off a piece of bone and not hitting vitals, then him running around for hours in pain and maybe not finding him.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Boilers said:


> Yeah. In some ways I'm kicking myself. I shot a 136" 8 pt last year and this one is definitely smaller, but at the same time, I'm happy to have gotten a deer. But I will really kick myself if I see a bruiser when I'm hunting for a doe.


A 136" 8pt is a nice 8pt. And, I love big eights for some reason, I'd shoot that for sure.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Dleigh31 said:


> Shot this buck on the evening of the 9th in SE Iowa. Spotted him 400 yards out and watch him check about 20 scrapes as he made his way into range. Shot him at 10 yards and he only ran about 30 yards.
> 
> View attachment 3214665
> 
> ...


Awesome buck! Nice job. Nice of him to give you all that time to calm yourself for the shot.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Man tough break on that 160 incher. I'm waiting for 12/21. It'll be tough not to take out the smoke pole though. With the holidays, my hunting will be pretty limited.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Dleigh31 said:


> Shot this buck on the evening of the 9th in SE Iowa. Spotted him 400 yards out and watch him check about 20 scrapes as he made his way into range. Shot him at 10 yards and he only ran about 30 yards.
> 
> View attachment 3214665
> 
> ...


That is a giant man, congrats!!!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Dleigh31 said:


> Shot this buck on the evening of the 9th in SE Iowa. Spotted him 400 yards out and watch him check about 20 scrapes as he made his way into range. Shot him at 10 yards and he only ran about 30 yards.
> 
> View attachment 3214665
> 
> ...


I would love to hear the whole story if ya get some time. Any history with that buck? Is that a neck shot?


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

Where can a guy go to buy a grunt tube near Osceola? Check Walmart and the shelves are clean.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I hunted all day Appanoonse county. I had a fork horn come through searching at 9am. 

At 11 am I had a nice 140 inch come through, he was defiantly searching but wasn't all rutted up. He took off over the hill after seeing something that caught his eye. 

From 1am - 5pm, I had a big 6 point (no brow times) bedded near me. I watched him get up and check some doe that got to close. The chase only lasted 3 minutes before he went back to his bed.


----------



## bean239 (Sep 2, 2004)

So my brother drew IA tag this year, arrived Nov 1 for one week to hunt....and 70+ degrees first 4 days of course. 

Very very slow but kept at it. Saw deer but no shooters all week. 

Finally got cold front and Sat AM Nov 7 was pretty good. We decided to extend the hunt a little and we would hunt Sun Nov 8 until 9AM before he'd have to return to MI. 

Literally 15 mins left to hunt at 845 AM and he finally gets a look at this nice Iowa PUBLIC land 10 pt. Nothing like winning in OT!!



















Really glad we stuck with it! Can be hard when not seeing much action but this was definitely a case of preparation meeting opportunity.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

bean239 said:


> So my brother drew IA tag this year, arrived Nov 1 for one week to hunt....and 70+ degrees first 4 days of course.
> 
> Very very slow but kept at it. Saw deer but no shooters all week.
> 
> ...


Congrats to him. Glad he got to come and fill a tag with family.


----------



## briguy-ia (Nov 19, 2013)

I was dragging the decoy out across the creek to tomorrow morning's stand. It was near sundown, so I took the bow, just in case. Sure enough, as I'm leaving, I heard grunting and chasing that ends up within 75 yards of me. I scrambled to find some natural cover, but in the end, they didn't come close. 

Then walking back to the house on the main trail a deer busts, but doesn't go far. Knock the arrow again and draw, peaking around the trees to see what it is. But all I saw was a brown rear end, and I think a slick head, but I'm not positive. The light was really marginal. 

Long story short, that was more action this evening, when I wasn't hunting, than the last several sits, when I was. Hoping to apply my tags in the morning....


----------



## P&Y3times (Dec 11, 2007)

I killed this one on the 9th in Decatur County, not exactly what I went to Iowa for but things were pretty slow. I'm happy with him.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

P&Y3times said:


> I killed this one on the 9th in Decatur County, not exactly what I went to Iowa for but things were pretty slow. I'm happy with him.
> View attachment 3216769


Looks like you will have to change your name to P&Y4times.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Haha yea. thats a solid buck there P&Y3times.


----------



## P&Y3times (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks, I guess I will.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Headed out at 11 for the afternoon. I hope things are good today. It's been so slow where i am.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

I've seen two mature bucks traveling creeks since daylight, both shooters for sure. Been kind of a lull the last hour except for this little guy who just has a couple bumps on the top of his head. He's been within 40yds of me for a couple hours now.


----------



## IAHoytshooter (Aug 13, 2009)

Already posted in another thread, but here is my November 6th public land buck.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

I didn't get in the stand this morning until about 7. About 8 I got a glimpse of a deer/antler about 200 yds away. Never did see how big he was. About 8:45 had a little buck come through. those were the only deer I saw....I got out of the stand about 9:45.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm up to 12 does/fawns and 6 bucks. 1 of them would've been a shooter but had his whole right side busted off. Sitting all day.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

IAHoytshooter said:


> Already posted in another thread, but here is my November 6th public land buck.


Public land all the way man! (Not by choice of course) They're out there, you just have to know where to look and be willing to walk/drag where others might not.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

2 does one nubby and one small 8 point. He came by three times. Last time he almost walked into my ladder and then jumped back 10 yards and then proceeded to walk through my shooting lane. Going to get down in a little bit eat lunch and hit another spot for the rest of the day.


----------



## IAHoytshooter (Aug 13, 2009)

dtprice said:


> Public land all the way man! (Not by choice of course) They're out there, you just have to know where to look and be willing to walk/drag where others might not.


Surprisingly this one was on an often overlooked piece less than 1/2mi from the road.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

It's still pretty breezy out here.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Just had a couple bucks move through. Not shooters, but they were each on a mission, barely stopped for the scrapes and licking branch.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Had a 4 year old come through at 1230 on a mission. He just doesn't have the headgear yet to justify shooting. Hoping he makes it to next season. Been watching him for 3 years now.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, I shot one, right after my last post. He moved in on a smaller buck chasing a doe. She was really worked up about my blind and got the other two anxious. They finally seemed to accept that something new was there and he went to move in on her. 

I had to stop him with a bleat and he jolted his body to a stop, that should have been my signal to maybe aim a little lower. I guessed him at 25yds and gapped for that. He jumped the string at the shot and I hit a little high. And, the arrow didn't pass through. That hasn't happened to me on a broadside shot since I was a kid. Probably have over 20 inches of penetration.

He ran maybe fifteen yards, stopped, bit off the exposed arrow and slowly walked off through the underbrush. 

Gave him about an hour and then went to check for blood. There was good blood for a little while, then just completely stopped. Didn't want to risk pushing him, since I couldn't see blood in daylight, figured it wasn't a good idea to look in the dark.

Headed back out in the morning in the hopes he walks by me first light. If not, I'll start the search again. Very frustrating, he's a nice deer, hate hitting one and not seeing it hit the ground.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Good luck on the search


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Good luck on the search


Thanks, I'll make sure I update everyone so I don't end up getting shark attacked. I literally couldn't have asked for a better situation. Broadside, I didn't have to twist my body to draw. I'd had time to calm down. This is driving me nuts. I hope I can sleep tonight.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

dtprice said:


> Thanks, I'll make sure I update everyone so I don't end up getting shark attacked. I literally couldn't have asked for a better situation. Broadside, I didn't have to twist my body to draw. I'd had time to calm down. This is driving me nuts. I hope I can sleep tonight.


We won't shark attack you here. I think most of us Iowans have a little more respect for fellow hunters, unlike the keyboard bullies outside of this thread.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

dtprice said:


> Well, I shot one, right after my last post. He moved in on a smaller buck chasing a doe. She was really worked up about my blind and got the other two anxious. They finally seemed to accept that something new was there and he went to move in on her.
> 
> I had to stop him with a bleat and he jolted his body to a stop, that should have been my signal to maybe aim a little lower. I guessed him at 25yds and gapped for that. He jumped the string at the shot and I hit a little high. And, the arrow didn't pass through. That hasn't happened to me on a broadside shot since I was a kid. Probably have over 20 inches of penetration.
> 
> ...


hang in there, i'll stay posted.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dtprice said:


> Well, I shot one, right after my last post. He moved in on a smaller buck chasing a doe. She was really worked up about my blind and got the other two anxious. They finally seemed to accept that something new was there and he went to move in on her.
> 
> I had to stop him with a bleat and he jolted his body to a stop, that should have been my signal to maybe aim a little lower. I guessed him at 25yds and gapped for that. He jumped the string at the shot and I hit a little high. And, the arrow didn't pass through. That hasn't happened to me on a broadside shot since I was a kid. Probably have over 20 inches of penetration.
> 
> ...


Good luck man!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, I saw Bullwinkle and a very nice 10 last night. No opportunities at either. I'm in my climber this morning hoping to see either of them again today. So far, all I have is squirrels and a small 8. Its a beautiful morning though.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

This what I'm searching through, not feeling too positive right now, but I'm stubborn. At least I'll burn some calories today.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

dtprice said:


> This what I'm searching through, not feeling too positive right now, but I'm stubborn. At least I'll burn some calories today.


You have any help?


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

dtprice said:


> This what I'm searching through, not feeling too positive right now, but I'm stubborn. At least I'll burn some calories today.


Good luck I know how your feeling I was there Monday but sounds like u got more pent ration than me. You'll get him.

I had good movement this morning had a huge buck what would have been an 8 with a split g3 but the other half of his rack was missing entirely had a 140 class 10 I passed twice, I'm really regretting it now that the pheasant hunters all are around me now...


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Nope, just me. I'm headed to the other side of the river right now. It's a big gamble time and distance wise, but there's a crossing right beside the last place I found blood. No use in spending all day in this labyrinth if he skirted across the river and I'd laying there for me, or at least some blood to go off.


----------



## bassman417 (Feb 24, 2009)

Slow here in SE Iowa riverbottoms. 2 bucks before 730 walked by, one was a super nice 8pt. Acting like it's October tho, made a couple rubs and walked on. No seeking for does, no response really to calling. Weather has them all screwed up.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Other side of river was a bust. Back to the grid search I guess. Hands and knees is no fun in some of this. I've seen trails dry up before, just never had one that had that big of spots of blood just stop completely. My fault for hitting high, lesson learned. I would have rather missed completely low and know his fate than do this.


----------



## Altiman94 (Jun 11, 2007)

dtprice said:


> Other side of river was a bust. Back to the grid search I guess. Hands and knees is no fun in some of this. I've seen trails dry up before, just never had one that had that big of spots of blood just stop completely. My fault for hitting high, lesson learned. I would have rather missed completely low and know his fate than do this.


Go to your last spot of blood and get down on hands and knees. He changed direction somewhere and is still bleeding.

You'll find him, but stick to the blood trail until absolutely all hope has been lost. I have found deer days after the hunter quit looking because it turned direction and they did not stay on the blood trail.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

dtprice said:


> Well, I shot one, right after my last post. He moved in on a smaller buck chasing a doe. She was really worked up about my blind and got the other two anxious. They finally seemed to accept that something new was there and he went to move in on her.
> 
> I had to stop him with a bleat and he jolted his body to a stop, that should have been my signal to maybe aim a little lower. I guessed him at 25yds and gapped for that. He jumped the string at the shot and I hit a little high. And, the arrow didn't pass through. That hasn't happened to me on a broadside shot since I was a kid. Probably have over 20 inches of penetration.
> 
> ...


Good luck in your search. 

I had something similar happen last Saturday morning. He came in following a doe and stopped broadside at 21yd. Just as I released the arrow he moved and I stuck him right in the shoulder blade. It looked like I got about 2" of penetration. I don't think the broadhead even made through his shoulder blade....I think I hit him in that thick ridge in the middle of the shoulder blade. He ran about 40 yds and finally stopped at about 70 yds. He then just walked off. I let him go for about 2 hours. The first blood I found was where he stopped and it was only a spot about the size of quarter. I found blood about every 25 yds and it was only drop or two. The last blood I found was where he entered a picked & baled cornfield. We looked for about 4 hr. with no luck.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

dtprice said:


> Other side of river was a bust. Back to the grid search I guess. Hands and knees is no fun in some of this. I've seen trails dry up before, just never had one that had that big of spots of blood just stop completely. My fault for hitting high, lesson learned. I would have rather missed completely low and know his fate than do this.


Bummed for ya man, we all know the feeling and it sucks. Keep looking, you never know what you may find.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm getting more than a little frustrated. If I felt like he wasn't on the ground, I wouldn't care. I just have this gut feeling he pulled off a trail, laid down and died, I just can't find that beautiful white belly. I really do think I caught to lung, at least one of them. There was lots of penetration, still trying to figure out what could have stopped the arrow. I shoot 70lbs, 31" draw, with probably 470+grn arrows and fixed blades. It hit him like a ton of bricks but didn't pass thru. I'm wondering if it didn't hit shoulder on opposite side. 

There had to be an exit wound because I was finding blood on both sides of trail and more of it on the exit side. 

He bit off the fletching end of the arrow, but I haven't found the rest of it.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

dtprice said:


> I'm getting more than a little frustrated. If I felt like he wasn't on the ground, I wouldn't care. I just have this gut feeling he pulled off a trail, laid down and died, I just can't find that beautiful white belly. I really do think I caught to lung, at least one of them. There was lots of penetration, still trying to figure out what could have stopped the arrow. I shoot 70lbs, 31" draw, with probably 470+grn arrows and fixed blades. It hit him like a ton of bricks but didn't pass thru. I'm wondering if it didn't hit shoulder on opposite side.
> 
> There had to be an exit wound because I was finding blood on both sides of trail and more of it on the exit side.
> 
> He bit off the fletching end of the arrow, but I haven't found the rest of it.


Do you or a buddy have a dog that needs to go on a casual walk through the woods?


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

That's exactly what I was thinking earlier, maybe I need to go bird hunting tomorrow around here. Who knows what the dog will find.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm done walking today, just came back to the blind to watch the action and pray that somehow he's on his feet and walks by tonight. Doubtful, but I'm hoping. I didn't bring enough fluids with me for today. I was sweating with just a sweatshirt on over my shirt, but it was too cold once I got sweaty to take it off. This while area is contaminated with my "I suck at finding deer" stank. The more I look at diagrams, the more sure I am that I would have hit high lung. You almost have to spine them to not hit lung if you're good left/right. Plus, is slightly elevated, so the arrow should have been traveling down a little through his body.

I hope he didn't fall in the river or try to cross and get swept downstream. It's not real wide here, but it's pretty deep, I'm sure they have to swim to cross.


----------



## briguy-ia (Nov 19, 2013)

Valliant effort tracking DTPrice. I feel for you. Hopefully some dogs can help. Never fun with anything less than a quick kill.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

briguy-ia said:


> Valliant effort tracking DTPrice. I feel for you. Hopefully some dogs can help. Never fun with anything less than a quick kill.


Thanks. I'm going to try more tomorrow, my legs and feet were tired and I was getting dehydrated. One more shot and then I'm just going to have to call it quits. Maybe the local farmer will come across him. He's less then desirable to deal with so he probably wouldn't give it up anyway, but worth asking.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

dtprice said:


> Thanks. I'm going to try more tomorrow, my legs and feet were tired and I was getting dehydrated. One more shot and then I'm just going to have to call it quits. Maybe the local farmer will come across him. He's less then desirable to deal with so he probably wouldn't give it up anyway, but worth asking.


i'd help in a second if i was nearby.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Ybuck said:


> i'd help in a second if i was nearby.


Thanks, I appreciate the gesture. I doubt to many people on here are in Kossuth county.


----------



## PAhunter (Oct 6, 2004)

Spent from Oct 30 through Nov 6th in Iowa. Weather was less the perfect for hunting with multiple days with highs in the 70s and lows in the 50s but was able to take this nice







10 point on the last morning we had to hunt!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

PAhunter said:


> Spent from Oct 30 through Nov 6th in Iowa. Weather was less the perfect for hunting with multiple days with highs in the 70s and lows in the 50s but was able to take this nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, glad you got to go home with something. That rack is cool, I like how it cants like that.


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

Had one of the best days Ive ever had in the woods today. No arrow flew, but at 830 a hot doe dragged a stud of a 9 point through that also brought 12 different bucks by my stand this morning, 2 were shooters but never offered an opportunity. 

Shortly after the second shooter dropped into the brushy bedding area I heard a fight that was so intense and violent I couldn't replicate it with a pair of 90" sheds if my life depended on it. Also heard more snort wheezing and growling in one day than I've heard in all my seasons of bow hunting. 

incredible day, what bowhuntings all about.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Was the best day so far bowhunting. Bucks just kept getting bigger from shoot time until about 9:00. Never had a shooter close enough, but had a 115 8pt make a rub and scrape at 20 yards and then when he moved off a little basket 6 made a b-line for it and freshened the whole thing. Lol. 2 shooters at 8:45 and 9:00 chasing does. Hope it just gets better in the morning.


----------



## briguy-ia (Nov 19, 2013)

Bowtechtony and dbrnmller: What counties are you hunting? 

I've been in rural Dallas county and it was really slow for me all week, (Nov 9-13) but didn't make it to the stand today. At this point, I'm thinking to take a few days break and hit it hard again the week of Thanksgiving.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I saw 9 does & 3 Bucks (a 5 & 2 nice 8s) yesterday afternoon. The 5 & 1st 8 came to my rattle)The Bucks all worked a scrape 20 yds. behind my stand & I could have had shots at all 3. This afternoon, 3 1/2 hours & not one Deer did I see. I see single, adult Does that should be getting ready & no bucks in tow. I see Bucks & they are alone, not after any Does.. I'm guessing next week should be my best yet for my area (N.E.) I also rattled in a forky & a bruiser on the 26th.


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

briguy-ia said:


> Bowtechtony and dbrnmller: What counties are you hunting?
> 
> I've been in rural Dallas county and it was really slow for me all week, (Nov 9-13) but didn't make it to the stand today. At this point, I'm thinking to take a few days break and hit it hard again the week of Thanksgiving.


I'm in Appanoose


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

briguy-ia said:


> Bowtechtony and dbrnmller: What counties are you hunting?
> 
> I've been in rural Dallas county and it was really slow for me all week, (Nov 9-13) but didn't make it to the stand today. At this point, I'm thinking to take a few days break and hit it hard again the week of Thanksgiving.


Mitchell


----------



## Bodyd (Sep 20, 2010)

It's been pretty weird here. Bigger bucks are nuts running around in a frenzy, sometimes chasing a doe, sometimes I don't see the doe, the buck just goes tearing through the woods full bore and grunting. All the other little bucks and does are just walking around like nothings going on.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Pulled up at about sunrise to go out and look for the buck I shot. I've got the truck doors open, not caring if I'm making noise at all. I hear a branch break and look over, there's a doe feeding and two probably 140" class bucks facing off. The one was an 8pt, wide and really long tines. He does a snort wheeze and the other buck runs off. They're probably 60yds from me and only 20yds of the road. 

Kicked up several more on my way out here so I just decided to sit in the blind for a little while until this movement stops, if it stops. I really had to try hard to not try to put a stalk on that 8pt. 

I love big 8pts, not sure why. He looked pretty young though and I'm still holding out and hoping I find this other buck I shot.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Shot a decent 10 point this morning! Mature deer that didn't grow much from last year to this year so he was a good one to take. Didn't see him fall so I backed out, going to look soon. Shouldn't have gone far.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

D-TRAIN said:


> Shot a decent 10 point this morning! Mature deer that didn't grow much from last year to this year so he was a good one to take. Didn't see him fall so I backed out, going to look soon. Shouldn't have gone far.


Awesome, congrats. I think I missed my opportunity at my monster this year unless I can get more time off before thanksgiving. Maybe today I'll find him. 

I have seen several other shooters, but now that I let an arrow go into one, I'd prefer to find him. Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

That big eight just came in at 20yds, so hard not to shoot him. His rack is so tall. Going to be an amazing buck next year.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Another nice young 8pt, cruising through, working scrapes but definitely moving with a purpose.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Here's the impact. Trailed him a few hundred yards on a pretty steady blood trail. Some gut matter mixed in. Saw him alive 2.5 hours after shot. Backed out, he was hurting. How long you guys think I should wait?


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

With the severe weather last week I was concerned about my bale blind. Had it bolted to a wood base that weighs I would guess 200lbs. Went out Friday to check finally and this is what I ended up with. Guess I know where that EF1 tornado in the area was... Ripped it off the base, threw the base about 50yds and twisted the blind up like a pretzel and left it about 150yds away in the trees. Crazy stuff! One time I was glad to be at work rather than in the blind. At the beginning of the season I would have rated connecting with #1 on the hitlist during the rut slightly higher than having a tornado eat my bale blind during the rut.... Oh well makes a good story.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

D-TRAIN said:


> Here's the impact. Trailed him a few hundred yards on a pretty steady blood trail. Some gut matter mixed in. Saw him alive 2.5 hours after shot. Backed out, he was hurting. How long you guys think I should wait?


Is it just me or does that look like a perfect shot? Gut matter?!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

His leg is back so I think it's a low liver hit. Had some guy matter, a few bubbles and solid red blood the whole way. It never slowed down.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Yup. Sounds like liver. Dark red blood and a steady blood trail. I assume he bedded and you kicked him up? I'd give him a couple more hours. Let me know if ya need a hand. I am pretty local to your posted location.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks man. Yes I think he was bedded and I jumped him. He took off slow and don't think he went far. I have the whole family to help if needed. I actually hunt in Franklin county.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Roger that. Liver sounds about right then. I shot one with a gun once and he bedded within 150 yards. I walked up on him and he slowly got up and slowly trotted off. I cut him off and put another bullet in him, but the blood trail was plenty steady the whole way. I think they say 4-6 hours on a good liver hit.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope you find him. I talked to the local farmer who owns all of the ground around here now that's huntable. He's not going to tell me if he finds him. I've had run ins with him before. He doesn't want anyone to hunt anywhere near his ground, so he's not going to help me harvest an animal that could draw more attention to this location. 

It's crappy, but I figured as much. He listened to me tell him what happened, told him where I thought it might have gone and that I wanted to recover it, no matter the condition. 

He didn't offer to let me look. 

I told him that if he comes across it, could he give me a call and he said he would. Then, just to be sure, right when he was going to leave, I asked him, "do you even know who I am?" He just smiled and said, "nope". I assumed he knew who I was from an altercation a few years back, but apparently not. 

So he agreed to call me, knowing full well that he doesn't know who I am. 

Oh well, I guess I'll have to just keep coming back to this honey hole in the middle of his river and killing " his" big bucks.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

You do not need permission to look for your deer on his property. You just can't take a bow with you.


----------



## bassman417 (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^ 
Not sure if that's law or not but I've left my weapon at fencelines several times to retrieve deer here in iowa. Had a couple run-ins and told them what I was doing and that I had no weapon so I wasn't hunting there land and no issues. Folks around here are pretty good tho if your honest, even if you didn't track them down to ask first.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

The problem is, the blood stops before it gets to his property. That's the altercation that happened years back. He was furious that I was hunting some ground that "his" deer moved through. I shot a buck, clipped the bottom of the lungs. There was the best blood trail I'd ever seen, so only have him about 20 minutes. Well, I jumped him and he took off through this guy's ground. It was getting dark and temps were below zero already. I pulled out. 

Came back the next day, without a weapon, and started tracking him, that deer didn't stop for about a mile and half, found him frozen solid in this public hunting area(about 50yds from where I'm sitting now). 

They knew where I'd been hunting, funny, because they had been driving out on county ground and their ground trying to scare the deer away from where I was. They stopped when we were getting ready to go in for the drag, asked where I shot it and then proceeded to lecture me on trespassing laws. They wouldn't let us drive a snowmobile on their ground to get closer for recovery and said, "you shot, now you drag it". There was a long drawn out argument and it ended when he came back and saw the buck, started yelling at me for killing a deer that's too small and its hunters like me that ruin the buck population. 

It was January 1st, the temps were in the twenties below zero with wind chill. I had about a 40yd shot at a moving 180 class buck and was getting ready to stop him when this 138" ten point popped out fifteen yards from me. I took the chip shot, and it was still one of my biggest deer at the time. 

I politely told him to go stuff himself and that I was done with the conversation. 

He called the DNR on me, accused me of trespassing and driving deer with a snowmobile. I told the DNR to drive down his road and see where we had the only set of tracks there after the new snow and they were in the ditch for about a half mile and then on the road itself for a couple miles. 

DNR knows me, called him back and verified everything I had said with him, then laughed at the situation and told me not to worry about it. Apparently he's been such a problem for people, harassing them, scaring deer away from them, etc that no one wants to hunt this public spot anymore. I'm not that weak minded, now I'm going to keep coming back and killing "his" big bucks.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Jumped him again at 230. He went down a field edge slowly. Big hole and wet blood on his side. Going back to grid search in morning.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

D-TRAIN said:


> Jumped him again at 230. He went down a field edge slowly. Big hole and wet blood on his side. Going back to grid search in morning.


Tough deer!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

D-TRAIN said:


> Jumped him again at 230. He went down a field edge slowly. Big hole and wet blood on his side. Going back to grid search in morning.


Good luck. Sounds like he's not looking to move very far. Hopefully you get him right away.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

It's supposed to start raining before light tomorrow. I hate looking in the dark, but is it worth it to find some blood in the field and determine where he went back into the woods?


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

I would, he's probably dead now. Rain will make that job way harder than it needs to be


----------



## Nock On 4 Life (Jun 17, 2013)

Got my first ever Iowa buck yesterday afternoon around 3:30pm. We jumped a nice 10-pointer around 1pm who was bedded less than 10 yards from the hang on stand, then we had a young buck chasing 3 does through the CRP around 2:30pm. Anybody hunting Iowa yesterday is probably as surprised as we were, being that it was 57 degrees out! Anyway, had this big boy come running in quick after another hunter seemed to have spooked him with a rattling sequence. Couldn't be happier and more shocked at the shear size of deer out here, the deer in Kentucky just don't come close body- and mass-wise! Didn't get the shot on film but when he started running the camera was the last of my worries. Hope you enjoy the short clip!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1u04f5auixa01kg/Sean_Iowa Buck_11-14-15.wmv?dl=0


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Nock On 4 Life said:


> Got my first ever Iowa buck yesterday afternoon around 3:30pm. We jumped a nice 10-pointer around 1pm who was bedded less than 10 yards from the hang on stand, then we had a young buck chasing 3 does through the CRP around 2:30pm. Anybody hunting Iowa yesterday is probably as surprised as we were, being that it was 57 degrees out! Anyway, had this big boy come running in quick after another hunter seemed to have spooked him with a rattling sequence. Couldn't be happier and more shocked at the shear size of deer out here, the deer in Kentucky just don't come close body- and mass-wise! Didn't get the shot on film but when he started running the camera was the last of my worries. Hope you enjoy the short clip!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1u04f5auixa01kg/Sean_Iowa Buck_11-14-15.wmv?dl=0


Good job, that was a steep shot. The deer here are a lot bigger in body than down there.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Ugh..... Just pulled can cards and had two shooter go by one of my stands yesterday afternoon at 4:00. Needless to say I wasn't in that stand. Ah, the frustration of bowhunting.


----------



## Hawks'N'Booners (Nov 12, 2008)

Wrapped a tag on this one today. Had some good sits earlier in the month, and took a couple days off work just could never get a decent one to close the distance. Between the upcoming Purdue game and Thanksgiving out of town my time was running out. Sat all day yesterday with some good activity ended up staying up late celebrating the Hawkeye victory, almost didn't get out of bed this morning. Well I am glad I did!

Had him come in with another smaller buck around 7:30. Shot clipped a branch and looked low and forward. After the shot I only got a glimpse of him as he bolted to a cedar thicket, he looked hurt and blood was gushing pretty good but I was nervous about the shot. Backed out around 8:30 and came back around 11. He piled up about 50 yards away and I'm sure died within minutes of me releasing the arrow. Ended up hitting the jugular, the blood trail was unreal. Sometimes it is better to be lucky than good. 
View attachment 3231194


----------



## Hawks'N'Booners (Nov 12, 2008)

Can't get the pic to rotate, can someone help me out!?!?


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Here ya go


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Great buck man!


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

After 4 very long, all day, wind blown sits I was able to put my tag on this buck tonight. I saw him yesterday for a split second and thought he was borderline. After not seeing a deer since 815 this morning and the skies clouding up he stepped out with a doe at 415. While they were making their was across the field i got a better look at him, deep chest, meaty forehead, scalding down his legs, I made up my mind I would kill him if I could get him into range. 

Just as i made my decision, they turned away and were about to leave. The wind was so loud that I knew he wouldn't hear anything other than a growl. He was almost out of sight when i growled at him. He wheeled and charged back up to the edge of the field. Just so happened at that very moment a young buck had stepped out and made his way around my plot screen of egyptian wheat and into his line of sight. Well thats all he needed. He accepted that challenge and started closing the distance I started quickly shooting my yardages and dropped a couple milkweed puffs to establish a spot that it needed to happen before he got into my scent stream. The shot would be 44 yards. Bristled up and stiff legged he made his way towards the young buck to teach him a lesson. Im sure this young buck was thinking "what did i do?". i had clear shooting, but at 40+ yards I did not want to have to stop him and put him on alert. Luckily he stopped on his own about 20 yards short of where I had figured my scent stream was and started to make a scrape. I came to full draw settled my pins and gapped him for 40/50. The shot broke and felt great, with the cloud cover and light fading I knew I probably wouldn't be able to catch impact, so I just concentrated on the release and my follow through. The "pop" of the hit sounded good and in an instant he was gone crashing down into the draw. Upon recovery the shot was exactly where I remember my pins floating when the shot broke, perfect double lung shot he made it about 75 yards down into the draw. 

A little history… I"m originally from the foothills of the Adirondack Mtns in upstate NY. I have wanted to move to Iowa since I was 19 the year I attended my first Iowa whitetail classic. It took 11 years and a career change, but it all became a reality late in 2014. This is my first Iowa buck and first of hopefully many on my new home farm. He's not the biggest or highest scoring buck roaming the Iowa woods by any means. Heck he's not even the biggest on my farm, but i set out with a specific management plan in mind this year and have stuck to it, and will continue to do so. Heres the only pic i have for now ill try and get a couple better ones uploaded off the camera tomorrow


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats man!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats guys!


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

Notched my tag on Friday with this guy. Not exactly what I was holding out for, but a decent public land buck for north central Iowa.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Didn't find my deer. Did find a fresh gut pile in the direction he was headed. Found a hole that fits my broadhead perfectly through 1 lung and guts. Pretty sure it was my deer. Just can't figure out who killed/gutted him???


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Sasquatch? That sucks. At least he didn't go to waste, now you can shoot another one.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Right. Not 100% sure, but all signs point towards it. I'll probly still hunt, but will only shoot a giant or maybe just a doe for meat. Learned a lot from it though.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Haha.... Well just be careful. If you recall, I gut shot a deer and searched and searched and never found it. Frustrated, I shot a smaller buck 2 days later. Now, a week later, I found the original, bigger buck and I have to explain the situation to the DNR.... Not fun, and I feel like a complete idiot.

It was an honest mistake, but it still makes me second guess myself.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Boilers said:


> Haha.... Well just be careful. If you recall, I gut shot a deer and searched and searched and never found it. Frustrated, I shot a smaller buck 2 days later. Now, a week later, I found the original, bigger buck and I have to explain the situation to the DNR.... Not fun, and I feel like a complete idiot.
> 
> It was an honest mistake, but it still makes me second guess myself.


How did you end up finding the original deer buzzards?


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I found a trail with a lot of good rubs along it, so I decided to follow, and of course this was not on the property I had permission to hunt. So I had to get permission. Then I saw the buzzards, then the smell.... He was in the bottom of a brushy draw. I thought I saw just a sliver of horn, so I pulled up my binos and sure enough, there he was. He had gone about 600 yards from the shot. Doesn't seem like a long ways, but this ground has a ton of low brush. It's all stickers and locust...


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Boilers said:


> I found a trail with a lot of good rubs along it, so I decided to follow, and of course this was not on the property I had permission to hunt. So I had to get permission. Then I saw the buzzards, then the smell.... He was in the bottom of a brushy draw. I thought I saw just a sliver of horn, so I pulled up my binos and sure enough, there he was. He had gone about 600 yards from the shot. Doesn't seem like a long ways, but this ground has a ton of low brush. It's all stickers and locust...


Yea that sucks good luck with the DNR.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Whoops...Double post


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

dac said:


> Yea that sucks good luck with the DNR.


Thanks, the guy I talked to seems pretty reasonable. I'll let ya'll know what the turnout is.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Case of the missing buck is solved! Kid shot my buck last night, apparently he thought it was gored by another buck. Sent him a Facebook message to try and get some more info.


----------



## briguy-ia (Nov 19, 2013)

Hawks'N'Booners said:


> Wrapped a tag on this one today. Had some good sits earlier in the month, and took a couple days off work just could never get a decent one to close the distance. Between the upcoming Purdue game and Thanksgiving out of town my time was running out. Sat all day yesterday with some good activity ended up staying up late celebrating the Hawkeye victory, almost didn't get out of bed this morning. Well I am glad I did!
> 
> Had him come in with another smaller buck around 7:30. Shot clipped a branch and looked low and forward. After the shot I only got a glimpse of him as he bolted to a cedar thicket, he looked hurt and blood was gushing pretty good but I was nervous about the shot. Backed out around 8:30 and came back around 11. He piled up about 50 yards away and I'm sure died within minutes of me releasing the arrow. Ended up hitting the jugular, the blood trail was unreal. Sometimes it is better to be lucky than good.
> View attachment 3231194


Ten the hard way 6x4. Congrats, he's very nice.


----------



## Iowahunterguy (Jan 22, 2010)

Just adding mine to the thread. Shot him on the 7th. was only my fifth sit of the year. now I am going stir crazy wishing I could get back out there again.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Good job everyone. This is more encouraging now, getting to see everyone's kills. Glad to see guys capitalizing. Hope they keep coming.


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

rut hunt said:


> I've seen more deer this morning than the last 2/weeks combined. Bucks are chasing does hard!!!


I see you were able to connect with one via deer contest scoring thread. Would love to hear the details of the hunt if you would like to share.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

stcks&strngs said:


> I see you were able to connect with one via deer contest scoring thread. Would love to hear the details of the hunt if you would like to share.


Shameful yet happy. I tagged out on a "mature " 6 point. 
I hunted hard on my first vacation 5-9th 3 of 5 days sitting all day seeing numerous bucks and does passing a short tined 10 I probably should have shot...twice. Went back to work till the lucky Friday the 13th and climbed in to an all day sit through a herd of coyotes in the morning walk in. About 7am I hear that dying rabbit sound for a minute then it starts to fade away, then deer ran everywhere headed out of the timber. Hour later the does started filtering back in at 40 yards but no good shooting lane that way. An hour after that my buck stepped out of the brush a 100 yards down the ridge instantly I thought shooter he was coming right up the ridge to me. 
At about 70 yards he turned broadside to check the scrape in front of my camera and I thought to myself where the hell did all his tines go, he looked like a massive forky!!!
He turned back and kept coming right to me he had a body like a horse of a mature deer, he went under my stand and I thought to myself gosh he don't have much for antlers I hope my gut is right about this mature thing.
He followed the trail past the stand to 20 yards and was freshening a scrape when I took the quartering away shot. The arrow hit where I aimed but only penetrated half way, he ran about 40 yards and stopped and looked around. At this point the way he ran and the way he stopped full alert and looked around with no hunch in the back and no erratic flicker of the tail I'd tell you I missed other than the arrow sticking out right on the mark. 
I Had enough time to text my buddies I shot one, and them to text back leta see him and myself to reply he is still standing. When the statue toppled over! He gave a death growl grunt before passing which lured in another buck and doe. He was probably just 3 after further inspection and the trail camera pic but regardless at that age he needed culled I guess







on a side note he tastes delicious


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

^ congrats, sounds like an exciting hunt. Friday the 13th was a good day to be in the stand.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Is the snow going to change everyone's strategies this weekend? I am guessing food will be the place to be in the evenings, but the only corn field I can hunt on usually doesn't have many bucks in it, just does.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I know I mentioned this before, but I found my gutshot deer. I know a lot of guys would probably cut the head off and not think twice, but I decided to call the DNR and explain myself. I had to leave the deer in the woods that day because the CO was busy, but yesterday, I was able to meet up with him and he gave me a salvage tag for the deer.

This is not the biggest deer Ive shot, but I think it is by far the coolest deer with the best character! Seriously, this deer's body and head make his rack look A LOT smaller than it is. I havent scored him yet, but I did check his right side base and its 7 7/8"

View attachment 3251130



View attachment 3251154


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

The deer were moving today. I only hunted an hour and half because I had to get into work. Wind switched on me anyway and I started to have deer blowing out behind me.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

An update on my situation, I got in contact with the local land owner who owns everything, or rents everything, around where I shot that buck last Friday. After some initial conflict, we came to mutually respectful conversation and he's agreed to look around for the buck. I didn't ask him to look, just to call if he ran across it. So, hopefully either he runs across it or they find it shotgun hunting. I'm still going to look some more and sit at that area, hoping if he didn't go down that I get another crack at him.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

D-TRAIN said:


> Is the snow going to change everyone's strategies this weekend? I am guessing food will be the place to be in the evenings, but the only corn field I can hunt on usually doesn't have many bucks in it, just does.


I'll be switching gears and trying a food source on saturday afternoon. I've seen a bunch of deer in ag fields while driving around at dusk lately, and haven't seen much for movement in the mornings. Plus I'm thinking this front and snow coming through will have them on food quickly


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

D-TRAIN said:


> Is the snow going to change everyone's strategies this weekend? I am guessing food will be the place to be in the evenings, but the only corn field I can hunt on usually doesn't have many bucks in it, just does.


It will change mine big time. I'll be sitting in a plow truck instead of a treestand.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

thought I was going to see a fight around 4:30 today but little guy decided not. THIS is the 1st chasing I have witnessed this year. Big boy never closer than 40 & little guy passed at under 30, 2 different times. 1 doe was their only interest & she didn't come near me but the other two were at feet from me in the half hour I watched them b/4 hottie left & took both boys with her.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Boilers said:


> I know I mentioned this before, but I found my gutshot deer. I know a lot of guys would probably cut the head off and not think twice, but I decided to call the DNR and explain myself. I had to leave the deer in the woods that day because the CO was busy, but yesterday, I was able to meet up with him and he gave me a salvage tag for the deer.
> 
> This is not the biggest deer Ive shot, but I think it is by far the coolest deer with the best character! Seriously, this deer's body and head make his rack look A LOT smaller than it is. I havent scored him yet, but I did check his right side base and its 7 7/8"
> 
> ...


Pretty crazy looking....It would be tough for me to pass him.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Here are a few randoms from one cam I have up on a ridge top. Notice the times. Have a ton of other photos of other bucks. Cant wait to see some of thest guys next year. They will be safe until then.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I hate snow


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Didn't see any deer this morning. The 11" of snow I measured won't help. I was exhausted by the time I got to my stand!


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

D-TRAIN said:


> Didn't see any deer this morning. The 11" of snow I measured won't help. I was exhausted by the time I got to my stand!


Same here. Saw one chasing a doe about 200yds away in field but nothing moving in the timber. About 6 inches up here.


----------



## Iowahunterguy (Jan 22, 2010)

My brother is out right now and texted me earlier that an approx. 150 incher was chasing a doe around him around 2 pm. Haven't heard anything since. I guess a few are still moving in the snow.


----------



## bowtech8401 (Oct 19, 2015)

I drove around this am checking things out and seen a lot of deer. Every buck I seen was with a doe. Here's a crappy bino pick of a dandy locked down with a doe.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

I love hunting snow!.....but sometimes it works against you. Such an incredible pleasure to view what God created for our enjoyment. 

Friday evening snow and ice were coating my equipment, had half dozen deer all around the stand when a 170 class 10 pointer came within 40 yds. Had a problem with ice forming on the arrow and I couldn't clean it off without spooking the other deer surrounding my stand. Drew back hoping the recoil from being released would knock the ice off. Perfect text book broadside shot at the big buck.....except the added weight of the snow and ice on the arrow caused it to drop just under his belly, a miss. 

Here's a few pictures of the best scenery you could ask for to hunt Iowa.










4 Wheeling out of the timber Friday evening...


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

I won't get out now until Wednesday. Will it be to late to use a decoy? Last night my buddy shot a nice 9pt. that use to be a 10pt. Said he grunted at him at about 75yds out and he stopped in his tracks to look. He came trotting on the 3rd grunt. Buddy said the buck looked like he was looking for fight.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Awful quiet in here lately!


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Sat last night and it seemed they have completely changed to winter patterns. Out to food at sunset, bucks following does. Worst for me is they winter on a different property. Still 2 nice bucks alive though. Looking like tag soup for me.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

D-TRAIN said:


> Awful quiet in here lately!


I'm just sitting here waiting for Dec 21


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I hunted Saturday morning in the blizzard which pretty much sucked. High winds and driving snow kept my glasses wet and foggy. Stalked to within 35 yards of a 140s buck but no shot. Sunday morning saw 17 does and 4 bucks with the biggest being 150s. No shot. The big ones are still moving good. Dad saw 3 shooters last night. The smallest was 150s. Two much larger but were busy posturing each other. I'm pretty much done till gun 1.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

D-TRAIN said:


> Awful quiet in here lately!


Cousin shot a big one on Saturday. Went into a marsh, weren't prepared for that, had to leave for the next day. Tracked it for about a mile (bad hit), kicked him up in a grove. He waited until we were on top of him. Watched where he went, got a couple other bow hunters to help, walked the area, nothing. Convinced he was in there, they went back in and kicked him up again, almost under them. I tracked him from there across the river. He then went in circles, hoped a fence and then went another mile south. Finally gave up on him. 


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

Picked up this guy last saturday. I was watching deer across the river and he snuck up right in front of me. Seen him a couple weeks ago too when he snuck in behind me and wouldn't give me a shot.

Got em this time though!

View attachment 3294545


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

Way to go.

Anyone have any thanksgiving weekend luck??

I was on call all week and its killed me not being out there. I let my curiosity get the best of me and pulled a couple cards this afternoon. They were moving pretty good. Definitely have more mature bucks on their feet after the 15th than before (on my farm anyway).
Heres a few pics of a couple I'm still chasing 






















This is a young buck I really wish i could keep safe for a couple years he may have something special going on with those clean typ 12 genes


----------



## Kruck5 (Jan 8, 2008)

The woods have gone silent in N.C. Iowa. The orange army will have their way now


----------



## bow ben (Mar 15, 2012)

I took this 11 point on the 10th on public land. He grossed 164. My 3rd biggest Iowa buck to date.


----------



## jthurs (Dec 1, 2012)

Congrats that is a stud!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

we found my cousin's buck from last weekend, his largest to date. I was sick when we couldn't find it for him.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

*My 2015 Iowa buck.*

Posted this guy before but here in my 15 Iowa buck. Took him on the evening of the 21st, after the first snow fall. I love hunting in the snow and cold, seems to concentrate the deer down to food and bed patterns.

Will be out with my bow for late muzzleloader season to see if I can top him.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

I still have an Iowa Zone 5 archery tag. Any of you Iowa guys know of any decent Public Land in Zone 5? I have a couple private properties to hunt - one near Fairfield and one near Ackworth, but neither have any food sources. 

Just curious if anyone knows of any good spots in Zone 5? Thanks!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Saw bucks chasing again tonight. Poor little yearling doe didn't know what to do. The young bucks were all after her

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

I'll be out in the morning and in the evening hoping to get one down before lead starts flying.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

4IDARCHER said:


> Posted this guy before but here in my 15 Iowa buck. Took him on the evening of the 21st, after the first snow fall. I love hunting in the snow and cold, seems to concentrate the deer down to food and bed patterns.
> 
> Will be out with my bow for late muzzleloader season to see if I can top him.


Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

November 30th finally sealed the deal!


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

twn417 said:


> November 30th finally sealed the deal!


Nice!!!


----------



## Schroeder 188 (May 11, 2007)

Sealed the deal on 11-8-15 Here is a trail cam photo and the recovery.


----------



## briguy-ia (Nov 19, 2013)

dbrnmllr said:


> Sat last night and it seemed they have completely changed to winter patterns. Out to food at sunset, bucks following does. Worst for me is they winter on a different property. Still 2 nice bucks alive though. Looking like tag soup for me.


That's my problem. The deer don't winter at or near my place to use the Land Owner tags. Get it done in November or buy the statewide tags and go far/wide. Problem is I haven't scouted anywhere else. Eating the buck tag this year I fear. Luckily I got a doe.


----------



## duane lane (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm not giving up yet! I'm hoping with all this rain the orange army won't hit my spot to hard.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

ge1.5mw said:


> Picked up this guy last saturday. I was watching deer across the river and he snuck up right in front of me. Seen him a couple weeks ago too when he snuck in behind me and wouldn't give me a shot.
> 
> Got em this time though!
> 
> ...


Nice, now I can see this pic, couldn't see it in the message you sent. Great job. I wish that snow was still around here. This rain just won't quit. I don't know how I'm even going to hunt this weekend. Whole river valleys are flooded. I'm not sure where the deer have even been displaced to now. It's going to be a crap shoot for the late season for me. Usually the snow covers up some food so they have fewer options. The deer just aren't as herded up as normal for this time of year.


----------



## big buck3 (Mar 21, 2005)

I took this guy October 16, 2015 in SW Iowa. 

My 2nd sit of the year, lasted about 1.5 hours before he walked right to my mock scrape I made 3 years ago. Stopped and sniffed it, nailed him in the spine and dropped him in his tracks.


----------



## Chipterp (Jun 25, 2013)

I got it done New Years Eve 173 1/8 and my brother his a week later 163 6/8.


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

Great bucks guys !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

Iowa = best deer hunting anywhere. I love the state.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Well, at least some guys are having some luck. My season has been miserable. Congrats guys!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

I had a great early season, but I haven't seen a fully mature buck since shotgun opened. Well, I saw one, at about 300yds, and on someone else's property. Then he never showed up again. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Anybody been out and finding any sheds?


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Walked around for just a little bit last Sunday but nothing turned. Will be out again this Sunday.


----------



## Lovehunt11 (Sep 26, 2011)

Next couple week is good time for Shed hunt. I need an Atv 4x4 to cover all ground. If you guys have one for sell please let me know


----------



## vortex 10 (Mar 2, 2011)

thats a nice buck


----------



## vortex 10 (Mar 2, 2011)

they are all awesome bucks


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

24 of the 25 so far this year. 
The 2 biggest, 62" on the left and 64" on the right









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Dang! You are picking 'em up as fast as they are dropping 'em. Nice work. I have five so far. Biggest is 69 3/8"


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Pretty hit and miss, I think I found 10 off of one group of 40 deer but a couple of the other groups I'm watching have hardly shed yet

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

